# mi sto innamorando di un'altra?



## vlad (29 Marzo 2006)

sono un uomo di 35 anni sposato da 10 anni, con due figli di cui uno in arrivo.
Il mio matrimonio ha avuto negli ultimi tre anni una crisi profonda, siamo andati più volte vicini alla separazione.
Dall'ultima litigata chiarificatrice però le cose sono andate sempre migliorando ed ultimamente mi sentivo molto felice di aver trovato una nuova intesa, tanto da desiderare un'altro figlio, e l'ho fatto.
Il mio problema è che mi sono preso una cotta per un'altra donna.
L'ho conosciuta in palestra, ci saremo parlati 10 volte, anche confidenzialmente, è non c'è momento della giornata in cui non pensi a lei.
Premetto che sono un tipo difficile, ed erano 15 anni che non incontravo una donna che mi piacesse così tanto.

Ora razionalmente penso di essere un mostro, di far male alla mia famiglia, ma non ci stò più con la testa.
Mia moglie a notato che sono un pò strano, che parlo meno, sto sempre fra le nuvole.
Io dal canto mio cerco di essere il più possibile vicino a mia moglie.
Sto addirittura pensando di dichiarare all'altra che mi piaccia.
Mi sto rincoglionendo o cosa?
che faccio cambio turno? oppure seguo il mio istinto, magari faccio una figura di merda quando mi dischiaro davanti a lei e poi me la tolgo dalla testa.
L'ultima cosa che desidero però è che lei mi consideri uno stronzo.
Ma sono uno stronzo se seguo un istinto?
Quello che è strano è che non stavo così da almeno 18 anni, cioè quando ho conosciuto mia moglie la prima volta e ce ne sono voluti 8 di corteggiamento per sposarmela, ed ora che faccio butto tutto all'aria?


----------



## Non registrato (29 Marzo 2006)

Non c'e' alcun dubbio: Sei proprio uno Stronzo.


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Marzo 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Non c'e' alcun dubbio: Sei proprio uno Stronzo.


Certo che pure tu non registrato di fantasia ne hai proprio molta, ... magari articolare meglio il tuo pensiero non era possibile ?

Questa parola la posso dire anch'io in mezzo secondo a te, ... però mi spreco a spiegarti perchè. 

Per capire il mio pensiero su di te ... non devi fare altro che rileggere il mio post più lentamente.


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Marzo 2006)

vlad ha detto:
			
		

> sono un uomo di 35 anni sposato da 10 anni, con due figli di cui uno in arrivo.
> Il mio matrimonio ha avuto negli ultimi tre anni una crisi profonda, siamo andati più volte vicini alla separazione.
> Dall'ultima litigata chiarificatrice però le cose sono andate sempre migliorando ed ultimamente mi sentivo molto felice di aver trovato una nuova intesa, tanto da desiderare un'altro figlio, e l'ho fatto.
> Il mio problema è che mi sono preso una cotta per un'altra donna.
> ...


Posso dirti quello che avrei fatto io prima, ... mi sarei limitato a sognarla.

Oggi, ... non sono certo che avrei seguito questa cosa, ... quando ho scoperto le mie corna uno dei tanti pensieri è stato: "Ed io che gli sono stato fedele ".

Da un lato sono tentato di dirti di provarci e goderti la vita, ... dall'altra il fatto che tu abbia scritto prima di iniziare, fa capire che è un conflitto continuo questa cosa e non ti fa bene.

Per concludere, credo che non sei fatto per questo genere di cose, ... ti riuscirebbe malissimo e finiresti per farti beccare, più presto che tardi; con il diluvio di conseguenze che capitano in questi casi ti distruggeresti completamente.


----------



## Old auberose (29 Marzo 2006)

fa. ha detto:
			
		

> credo che non sei fatto per questo genere di cose, ... ti riuscirebbe malissimo e finiresti per farti beccare


A mio avviso non è solo il 'farsi beccare', il problema è che soprattutto *dopo* bisogna
conviverci con queste cose....convivere con noi stessi....e se una persona non ce l'ha
nel dna non è facile....

Auberose


----------



## Bruja (29 Marzo 2006)

*vlad*

Una persona che ha avuto una crisi profonda, l'ha superata ed ha un figlio in arrivo, e ora rischia una sbandata senza freno a mano per una persona conosciuta in palestra, mi pare che sia se non altro imprudentissima.

Ammesso che questa silfide della ginnastica valga tutto il rischio che si dovrà correre per frequentarla, già il fatto che sei sposato dimostra la sua disinvoltura sentimentale e poi, scusa, ma di grandi amori alla Tolstoi nati in palestra sono pieni i settimanali femminili e la conversazioni post ginniche........... Non avertene a male, ma io ragiono da donna, non da amante nè da moglie, ma da donna fuori dal coro; qualunque soddisfazione tu possa avere con questa donna, la pagherai a caro prezzo anche se non sarai scoperto. 
La tua tranquillità è in parte finita, ma se prosegui avrai tutte le incognite a cui va incontro chi affronta una simile avventura. Inoltre, e lasciatelo dire, per conoscere una donna serve solo un'altra donna; non puoi sapere se tu stesso non sarai una semplice avventura tranquillamente sacrificabile alla prossima occasione..... una persona seria non si infila in un matrimonio con figli di cui uno in arrivo. E ti prego, non credere che io sia una moralista, anzi, per assurdo è l'orgoglio a farmi parlare, non mi contenterei di un uomo a mezzo servizio, salvo farmi considerare una che si offre per i ritagli di tempo. 
Non so a che punto sia la tua pseudo storia con questa persona, ma comunque, sei in tempo a riprendere sia la tua autocritica che la tua autostima, e soprattutto rammenta, l'incognita è sempre dietro l'angolo e se tua moglie dovesse scoprirti, credo sarebbe difficile accomodare un tradimento in questo periodo delicato della sua realtà di moglie e madre in attesa............. se hai il gusto dell'avventura e della temerarietà procedi pure, ma sappi che tutto si paga, prima o poi, e se sei disposto a fare un salto nel buio, accomodati, ma poi, ti prego non dire che se lo avessi saputo non ci saresti cascato; qui ed ora io te lo sto dicendo, fai che non sia a vuoto!
Auguri per la tua famiglia e il tuo prossimo figlio.
Bruja

p.s. - scusa la malizia, che tu sia un tipo difficile lo credo senza dubbio, ma sappi anche che raramente ho udito dire da persone nella tua condizione che erano tipi facili; quando capita la classica sbandata, crediamo che sia particolare nella sua unicità, ed è vero, è unica perchè capita a noi che ci consideriamo individuali, ma siamo certi che questa eccezionalità sia reciproca? E soprattutto, che dopo tanta routine ed abitudine, dopo anni di rapporti scontati non si sia predisposti a credere che chi ci è abbastanza affine sia il miracolo in terra? Sai, tu questa l'hai vista dieci volte, prova a pensare quanto durerebbe se ci convivessi? Lo so è una frase stereotipata, ma lo è esattamente come la tua storia da palestra................ Non ti sono contro, è solo che temo che questa strada non ti porti altro che a grossi problemi comunque vada, e credo tu possa comprendere cosa intendo.


----------



## vlad (30 Marzo 2006)

Forse avete ragion voi, se vi  scrivo è perche ho dei dubbi, altrimenti mi sarei già lanciato, il problema è che razionalmente sono perfettamente d'accordo con voi. Se anche per ipotesi non avessi figli e qualcuno mi chiedesse "lasceresti tua moglie per lei?" risponedei sicuramente di no, ho fatto mille sacrifici per sposarmi, sistemare casa e trovare un'intesa con lei che sarebbe da scemi buttare tutto all'aria. Ma allora come cavolo è che penso sempre a lei? che mi sento lo stomaco in subbuglio, che mi sento come un adoloscente cotto? L'assurdo è che qualcuno mi consigliasse di non vederla più non accetterei il consiglio. 
Poi non è che faccia delle fantasie erotiche su di lei. il desiderio che ho è quello di parlarci, toccarla, stare vicino a lei, quardarla. Mi sto rendendo conto stare le ore a guardarla ed ascolatarla.
Ma se io confessassi a questa persona che mi piace molto, forse mi toglierei 'sta sensazione dallo stomaco e dalla testa, gli direi di accettare la cosa non come una proposta, ma come un complimento, in fondo penso che faccia piacere ad una donna sapere di piacere ad un'altro uomo. Che dite?


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Marzo 2006)

*In nomen...*

si potrebbe dire, omen.

Ma ti riporto quella che è esperienza personale:
in certi momenti della propria vita, specie quando si crede di aver raggiunto quello che si desiderava, casa, famiglia, magari lavoro appagante, ci si accorge che tutto questo, che avremmo sottoscritto a occhi chiusi anni prima, pare non bastarci più.
E più o meno inconsciamente, ci poniamo altri traguardi o meglio accettiamo nuove sfide, in pratica desideriamo rimetterci in gioco.

Così ci costruiamo un sogno, una specie di fuga della realtà, un angolo solo nostro.

Ci sembra tutto meraviglioso, nuovo, incredibile, stimolante, ci sembra di rivivere.

Caro vlad devo dirti sinceramente che spesso dura lo spazio di pochi mesi, poche settimane, a volte pochi giorni. Il tempo di appagare quel desiderio. Appagato il quale, ci tornerà a mancare qualcosa per scoprire che è il desiderio stesso, la possibiltà che la cosa accada e non il suo realizzarsi.

Parlare con questa ragazza, confessarle cosa senti, potrebbe aiutare a dare una dimensione nuova al desiderata, ma è ad altissimo rischio, rischi di innescare processi a catena che potrebbero poi travolgerti.
Mantieni la cosa ancora sul dailogo, se proprio non riesci ad allontanarti da un giorno all'altro, scava nella storia di questa persona, cerca di capire se lei ha già vissuto questo tipo di esperienze (con uomini sposati intendo) e come lo vivrebbe. Forse dalle sue risposte, potresti ricavare elementi per far svanire il sogno e tornare alla realtà.


----------



## Bruja (30 Marzo 2006)

*????*

Stai scherzando vero?
Hai obiettivi, aspettative e progetti da attuare e vuoi rischiare di mandare tutto all'aria per il gusto di dire a questa signorina che la trovi attraente?
Intanto sarà il caso che ti renda conto che l'innamoramento a sbandata (perchè di questo si tratta) è uno stato di aberrazione mentale scientificamente provato. Nulla di grave sia chiaro, ma se arriva in un ambito matrimoniale come il tuo può fare solo pasticci.
Evita semplicemente la signorina e vedrai che nel giro di poco tempo tutto passerà, in questi casi meno la vedi meglio è................ si tratta si innamoramento arrivato al momento giusto e quando tu volevi, forse inconsciamente, riprovare i pruriti di certe sensazioni. Insomma sei innamorato di quel che provi più che di lei, tant'è che se ci fosse stata un'altra a mio avviso non cambiava nulla, bastava che fosse il tuo tipo, ed il resto lo avrebbe fatto la tua condizione particolare. Lei era al posto giusto al momento giusto, e non credo a molto più, diversamente avresti altri atteggiamenti.
Non considerarmi dura ma vedo questa storia come una delle tante che capitano a cavallo di un matrimonio che ha segnato il passo........... tua moglie è incinta e forse non ha molto tempo da dedicarti e la signorina in questione, che ti incontra nei momenti di relax in palestra, sarà certo al meglio delle sue possibilità...........si offre sempre il miglior biglietto da visita con gli estranei.
Non illuderti e non soffrire inutilmente, da come descrivi la situazione, non mi pare che ci siano presupposti per nulla di importante, e fossi in te, eviterei altri problemi oltre a quelli che già devi affrontare per ricostruire il tuo matrimonio.
Auguri
Bruja

p.s. Dai retta a fedifrago, non solo è un parere maschile, ma è anche "esperto" in queste faccende........ e come vedi alla fine la resa, quasi sempre, non vale l'impresa, e quand'anche la valesse, a che pro affrontare rischi incommensurabili in rapporto a quello che avresti!!!


----------



## fedifrago (30 Marzo 2006)

*lei mi lusinga...*



			
				Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> p.s. Dai retta a fedifrago, non solo è un parere maschile, ma è anche "esperto" in queste faccende........


----------



## Bruja (30 Marzo 2006)

*Monsieur Feddy*

Honny soit qui mal y pense!!

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## vlad (30 Marzo 2006)

grazie per l'auito morale.


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Marzo 2006)

*scusate l'OT*



			
				Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Honny soit qui mal y pense!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contessa..la vostra giarrettiera! 

F-eddy III


----------



## Bruja (30 Marzo 2006)

*vlad*

Nessun ringraziamento, anzi se vorrai siamo sempre qui.
Con simpatia
Bruja

x feddy
Vedo che si scorazza anche nella storia, ma non era più indicato il settecento veneziano? (Casanova docet)


----------



## Old Fa. (31 Marzo 2006)

vlad ha detto:
			
		

> ..............Ma se io confessassi a questa persona che mi piace molto, forse mi toglierei 'sta sensazione dallo stomaco e dalla testa, gli direi di accettare la cosa non come una proposta, ma come un complimento, in fondo penso che faccia piacere ad una donna sapere di piacere ad un'altro uomo. Che dite?


Vlad, ... sotto un certo aspetto la tua situazione è ancora meglio.

Se ti dice di no, ... la tua vita comunque non cambia, ... ma avrai sempre questo sogno.

Se ti dice di sì, ... allora tutto può stravolgersi.

Hai da "perdere" qualcosa e la tua vita cambia, ....  SOLO se ti dice che la cosa è reciproca.

In altre parole, ... io andrei dritto come un missile sperando che mi dica di no, ... se mi dice invece di si, ... solo a quel punto mi porrei delle domande.


----------



## Bruja (31 Marzo 2006)

*scusate.....*

Caro Fa, e se ricevesse il famoso sì "reciproco", che domande dovrebbe farsi?
Quanto è disposto a rischiare?
Quanto questa donna poi vorrà avere come relazione e non scappatella?
Quanto l'investimento di coppia fin qui fatto sarà annullabile da un eventuale distrazione che facesse scoprire tutto?
Quanto la signora in questione potrebbe essere abile nel tener mano a lui e......... chissà se solo a lui??
Quanto questa persona sarebbe disposta al "mezzo servizio" dal momento che la moglie non si tocca?
Ed buon ultimo, quanto credi che una donna degna di tale nome sia disposta ad entrare ed uscire nella e dalla vita di un uomo per la porta di servizio??

Io non sono nessuno e soprattutto non sono un uomo, ma sinceramente, come donna, se mai vivessi simili situazioni, mi riterrei usata.  
Comunque qui la parola amore è abusata, e se serve a soddisfare queste pulsioni, direi che sia stata scomodata senza motivo, è sufficiente parlare di desiderio, di voglia, di sensazioni, di intrigo pruriginoso.............. in breve, queste sensazioni sono come le anatre selvatiche, volano certo, ma l'aquila è ben altro!!!

Un caro saluto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (31 Marzo 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Caro Fa, e se ricevesse il famoso sì "reciproco", che domande dovrebbe farsi?..........


Ciao bellissima, 

Per le domande sono certo che non ne mancheranno, ... ma non riuscirei ad immaginarle.

Io non mi farei proprio alcuna domanda, ... me ne sono fatte per oltre 2 anni ed ho rimediato solo altre domande.

Io procedo immediatamente con il tradimento senza pietà e tutti i rischi connessi, ... il Fa di una volta non esiste più.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non lo farei comunque alle spalle, ...  ma se dovesse essere difficile confessare, ... intanto proseguo.


----------



## Bruja (31 Marzo 2006)

*Fa*

Passeresti direttamente al tradimento?
se ne dicono di cose............... ma per variare un comportamento non sempre basta la volontà, serve anche l'indole, e se poi uno ha anche coscienza, credimi, ignorarle diventa davvero difficile!!
Ciao tombeur...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (6 Aprile 2006)

*ma scusate!!!*

qui si sta tralasciando un piccolo particolare (sara` che mi sento tirata in ballo): E LA POVERA MOGLIE???????

caro Vlad, hai mai pensato di confessare prima a tua moglie quello che ti sta succedendo???? Qua mi sembra che fai un bel parlare di progetti di casa moglie e figli e poi mi caschi sul trito e ritrito del "come confesso alla tipa che sono cotto"

Tua moglie la menzioni una volta.... e allora con lei ci stai perche`hai investito tempo e denaro o perche` in fondo un po` di amore ti e` rimasto? 

Se vale la prima di ipotesi, bhe` a questo punto buttati nella storiella da palestra (duri quanto duri) e prega affinche` tua moglie non ti sgami e cercati della candeggina per sbiancarti la coscenza(funzionera`?) al fine di dormire bene la notte.   e se succede il patatrac, bhe` dirai "mea culpa" ma non dire "cazzo, e adesso che faccio?

Se prevale la seconda ipotesi: sembra che ci sia ancora un po` di tensione nel tuo matrimonio  (sono del parere che le tensioni cmq, non si risolvano facendo figli... bensi` peggiorino [ma questo e` un parere personale]). Ed allora prova a parlarci... E ritornando al famoso DIALOGO... Facciamolo fruttare!!! e se manca, perbacco, cerchiamolo! 


i problemi si affrontano di petto, non girandoci attorno....  che` poi ci vengono a sbattere dritto in faccia! (e fanno piu` male)

Tanti auguri


----------



## vlad (7 Aprile 2006)

qua il problema non è che ci sono tensioni nel matrimonio e che avrei addirittura fatto un figlio per risorlverlo, anzi, prima di fare un secondo figlio abbiamo dovuto prima risolvere numerosi problemi, tant'è che la mia prima figlia a 5 anni. Non sono così irresponsabile da pensare che un figlio mi risolva i problemi di coppia.
Il problema vero è che dopo mia moglie, anche nei momenti più duri, quelli in cui pensi di fare le valigie sul serio, non ho mai desiderato altre donne, si, magari ho pensato di fare sesso con un'altra, ma stiamo parlando solo di fantasie sessuali. Questa invece è diversa, mi piace, e non ho mai desiderato far l'amore con lei, avrei voglia di toccarla per sentire com'è, sentire il suo profumo, sentire le suo parole, guardarla, ma non mi viene in mente nessun atto sessuale. Non è che penso "questa mi fa arrapare, ora ci provo, se mi va bene me la scopo, se no, fa niente" è qualcosa di diverso, mi piace, e l'incredibile è che vorrei dirglielo per farle piacere.
scusate se non sono stato chiaro, ma meglio non riesco a spiegarlo.
Comunque per il momento non è successo ancora nulla, e probabilmente non succederà perchè sono un uomo abbastanza (anche troppo) razionale, insomma farei un macello per che cosa?
Ma proprio perche sono un tipo razionale, uno molto sensibile che per proteggersi da questa eccessiva sensibilità ha costruito nel tempo una sorta di barriera nelle relazioni con gli altri, e che creare un varco per mia moglie e mia figlia è stato difficile, c'è voluto tempo. Questa invece l'ha passato senza nessuna difficoltà, come si dice è arrivata dridda al cuore, ed è per questo che mi pongo tutte queste domande, perchè lei è riuscita ad arrivarmi così vicino?, cosa ha di speciale?


----------



## Bruja (7 Aprile 2006)

*vlad*

Cos'ha di speciale?????'''
Andiamo, dopo tanta fatica, dopo tante riflessioni, dopo tante buone proposizioni che hanno salvato la tua unione che valeva la pena tenere in piedi, adesso ti stai rilassando, sei in qualche modo sereno e la tua fantasia è pronta ad essere solleticata.
E chi ti arriva? 
La compagna gentile, disponibile, carina, a modo, molto "per bene", che non si liquida con un pensiero da suburra, ci mancherebbe.
E poi tu come ti sentiresti se avessi pensieri tanto avvilenti e "orizzontali"?........... 
No, questa persona è degna di rispetto e di considerazione, quindi tocca il tuo cuore e le tue fantasie. Ergo è una persona degna e quindi o la si considera una storia seria o niente, quindi meglio niente.
Hai ragione, ma per motivazioni opposte alle tue!!!
Chi ti ha mai detto che lei provi lo stesso anche se fa la cortese? Chi ti dice che sia esattamente come la vedi qualche ora alla settimana? chi ti assicura che anche rischiando, la storia non si smonterebbe in un paio di settimane?
Sarò pragmatica ma questa persona si è trovata, come dico spesso, al posto giusto al momento giusto......... mi spiego meglio, questa rara stella che credi sia unica nel suo genere, se fosse capitata nella tua vita nel bel mezzo di una tua trasgressione standard con altre, neppure l'avresti vista........... 
Ultima cosa, e credimi ti comprendo più di quanto tu creda ed hai tutta la mia considerazione, è bello vedere che analizzi bene la faccenda e dici di essere razionale, ma questo, pur salvandoti dal commette eventuali sciocchezze, ti illude che tu stia lasciando andare un'occasione irripetibile..............scusami, a mio vedere ora hai un bel paio di occhiali rosa che ti gratificano, ma stai pure tranquillo, è come per le malattie infantili, passano senza lasciare traccia, e la loro unica utilità è di lasciare una sana immunità.
Auguri
Bruja


----------



## vlad (7 Aprile 2006)

speriamo che sia come dici tu, in effetti è come stare di fronte un bivio, ed avere paura di pentirsene per la decisione presa.
Se comunque ho un paio di occhiali rosa come dici tu, allora c'è comunque qualcosa che non va nel mio rapporto. Forse  sto cercando qualcosa e penso d'arverlo trovato in quest'altra persona.
Forse mi mancano delle attenzioni, questo perchè fondamentalmente, da fuori non si vede, sono una persona insicura, bisognosa di continue conferme. Sai ultimamente ho perso mio padre e mio zio prematuramente a 60 anni, entrambi per cancro, e mi sono detto, si sa che il cancro è un'alterazione del dna, molte volte di natura genetica, ed io ho mio padre da una parte e mio zio dalla parte di mia madre che hanno avuto il cancro, anche il padre di mia madre e mio zio è morto di cancro a 45 anni. Cazzo ne ho 35, comincio a vedere qualche sintomo fisici di invecchiamento, qualche ruga, parecchi capelli bianchi, fisicamente poi come forzi un pò di più arrivi subito al limite, ti fai male con un niente, passi da un mal di testa ad un mal di stomaco, insomma non è più come prima che qualsiasi cosa o cazzata facevi, non ti succedeva nulla. Sinceramente mi sembra di aver finito una pezzo di vita e non so l'altro pezzo che cosa contenga.
Forse quest'interesse per quest'altra persona mi fa sentire attaccato al primo pezzo, ai 20 anni.
Ho forse è solo un desiderio narcisistico del tipo ancora piaccio e posso conquistare altre donne. Considera che io in me, l'istinto animale di fencondare più donne possibili, è abbastanza presente. Sfido a trovare un uomo che non lo senta. Il rinunciare alla conquista mi fa pensare di aver finito un compito.
Ti sembrerà ridicolo ma penso che sia la stessa cosa per le donne.
Non fare un figlio per una donna penso che sia una menomazione, tant'è che la menopausa è un brutto colpo.
Sono andato per la tangente.


----------



## Bruja (7 Aprile 2006)

*vlad*

Cerco di rispondere punto per punto.
Avere gli occhiali rosa non significa che qualcosa non vada nella coppia o in coloro che ci circondano, è un sintomo di sensibilità estrema a distrazioni che sono tanto rosse quanto temporanee e superficiali.  Un temporale o una magnifica giornata non influenza un intero mese.................. quello che a volte cerchiamo non è sempre la soluzione, ma capita di fraintendere e credere che lo sia. E' con te stesso che devi confrontarti non con le soluzioni esterne.

Il fatto che tu abbia una storia clinica familliare di ereditarietà tumorale può avere un motivo di preoccupazione, ma rammenta che anche i grandi clinici tengono più colpevole lo stress e i grandi dispiaceri che l'ereditarietà che può essere combattuta anche solo col condurre una vita sana e lontana da brutte abitudini conviviali. Sai bene che chi fuma, assume alcoolici e mangia in modo sbagliato contrae qualunque tipo di malessere fisico per incuria.  Non che questo garantisca del tutto, ma abbiamo anche la possibilità di avere cure che fino a ieri erano davvero impensabili attraverso nuove frontiere della ricerca.

Ovviamente il declino fisico dovuto improrogabilmente all'età deve essere metabolizzato in modo maturo e sereno.  Noi nasciamo per percorrere un cammino precostituito; il nostro DNA ha i recettori dell'invecchiamento impostati dalla nascita e finchè non si interverrà su questi, fatalmente si arriverà al degrado progressivo di ogni nostra cellula. L'errore è pensare che siccome l'invecchiamento non ci piace lo consideriamo nemico e causa di impedimenti; in parte è vero ma il più grave errore è vedervi della patologia............. è fisiologico, nell'ordine delle cose, esattamente come la tanto temuta menopausa.  Se si riesce a vivere queste fasi della vita in modo consapevole è probabile che i famosi frutti di ogni età possano premiarci.  Personalmente dico senza remore che il vedere certi ometti ringalluzziti che scimmiottano la verde età che non hanno più, o certe signore adatte alla pacatezza ed al fascino della loro età ed esperienza convertite in ridicole Barbie vecchie e patetiche trovo sia davvero disarmante.
Forse sono restrittiva nelle valutazioni, ma non è necessario essere fuori dalle righe per essere giovanili; a volte il giovanilismo ad oltranza è un vero boomerang e certe piccole rughe o certi segni di una vita vissuta e portata con stile è assolutamente più affascinante che il ricorrere ad orpelli, chirurgie estetiche, interventi traumatici.  
Niente è più ridicolo che vedere ringiovanimenti chirurgici, labbra a gommone, stiramenti da botulino con espressività zero e improbabili abbigliamenti con magari tacchi a spillo portati con scarsa dimestichezza e andature ....... artrosiche!!  

Se piacere è un "compito", tanto vale farlo bene, esercitando carattere, personalità, fascino, ma soprattutto piacendo prioritariamente a se stessi, solo così non si avrà bisogno del plauso altrui per piacere...... quello spesso viene senza chiederlo.

Bruja


----------



## vlad (12 Aprile 2006)

comunque come fra martino sono diventato insonne, tutte le sere  valeriana e vai.
Leggevo fra martino e penso, ma che noi uomini abbiamo tutti la stessa tara, come le auto, a tot. kilometri tirano fuori il difetto. Ci innamoriamo di un'altra, e non capiamo più niente, buttiamo all'aria tutto.
Io cerco di resistere, ma vado con i pensieri da una parte all'altra senza sapere cosa effetivamente voglio, vado dietro alle emozioni e non dormo. Il peggio poi è che questa cosa mi è arrivata addosso senza preavviso, mi ha investito, e mi ha lasciato sconvolto. Pensavo che chi tradiva  un pò se la cercava, ho amici che ci provano con tutte quelle che conoscono, ma io non sono così, e pensavo che una cosa del genere non mi sarebbe successa.
Sto provando anche a pensare la cosa a ruoli invertiti (mia moglie al posto mio), e devo dire che la sensazione è terribile, insopportabile, da separazione.


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2006)

*vlad*

Vedi, riferendoti a tua moglie, quando dico che non vorresti che fosse fatto a te quello che stai per fare ad altri non sbaglio..........
Comunque consolati, voi innamorati persi siete una minoranza disperata ed eletta, di solito gli uomini hanno meno paturnie e più velocità nell'aprire e chiudere la cerniera dei pantaloni!!!
Il problema è l'età dai 40 ai 50........ ricominciano le malattie infantili; se si ha pazienza passano nello stesso modo, via i sintomi cade il malessere e si resta immunizzati.
Bruja


----------



## vlad (19 Aprile 2006)

L'ultimo giorno di palestra prima di pasqua, ci siamo salutati. c'è mancato poco che ci baciassimo. è stato un abbraccio intensissimo, con del baci sulle guance ma.
la notte non ho dormito, l'ultima volta che ho guardato l'ora erano le 5,30 del mattino, avevo stomaco in subbuglio, cuore a tremila e la testa sempre a lei.
oggi ritorno in palestra e sinceramente ho paura.


----------



## Bruja (19 Aprile 2006)

*prima della palestra*

Spero tu riesca a leggermi prima di rivederla.
Non so come dirlo, ma ho la strana impressione che tu sia di quelli che si  crogiolano nelle pene d'amore più che per l'amore in sè, per le sensazioni che danno le pene medesime.
Mi spiego, questo spleen d'amore così sofferto e dolente, in qualche modo nobilita una storia che, detto fuori dalle righe, è esattamente una storia come tutte le altre.
Questo forum è relativamente giovane ma ve n'era uno precedente, sempre chiamato tradimento, mal condotto dai responsabili tanto che è franato, ma molto frequentato al tempo, che proponeva almeno 2 o 3 tradimenti al giorno; moltiplicalo per circa due anni di frequenza ed avrai la percentuale di esperienza che mi son fatta leggendo tanti post.

Insomma, è esattamente come in ogni caso; dicevano "non capisco come sia successo a me, non lo  cercavo e mi è capitato, è una cosa assolutamente diversa da tutte le altre possibili etc. etc....."
Sbagliato, è sempre e soltanto la solita storia condita diversamente per motivi stanziali. Un uomo che vuole sentire pruriti sensoriali, una donna disposta a provocarli e la clandestinità complice e intrigante....... il resto è, questo sì, routine!  
Vlad fattene una ragione tu hai paura piuttosto di NON provare più queste sensazioni, ecco perchè ti è tanto difficile chiudere. Qualunque scenario tragico io ti sottoponessi, non scolteresti, nè io potrei forzarti a farlo, ma rifletti su una cosa, e dopo i 40 si può almeno essere razionali nelle riflessioni: se tua moglie avesse anche solo un minimo dubbio, sai a che rischio sottoporresti il tuo matrimonio?  
Non tanto a quello della paura che scopra il tradimento, anche se solo morale, ma della fine della fiducia di cui godi; un futuro fondato sui dubbi........ ogni cosa che tu andassi a fare sarebbe sottoposta al vaglio della possibilità che tu menta.  
Insomma una vita sotto inchiesta anche quando sei nella perfetta sincerità e verità.
Ecco, questo e solo questo è il vero prezzo da pagare, la perdita di fiducia verso chi trasgredisce, e se non ci si separa, resta insito il tarlo della domanda "dirà la verità?", e spesso per il resto della vita..................   Ne vale la pena?

Ora vai pure in palestra, ma pensa che il TUO benessere esistenziale presente e futuro vale un battaglione di "belle smancerose", disponibili guarda caso con uomini regolarmente sposati!
Bruja

p.s. - Per valutare quanto vale una donna, serve una donna, gli uomini è dalla notte dei tempi che hanno capito che non capiranno mai le donne!  Ecco perchè ti dico, come lo direi ad altri, che tu sei il peggiore giudice di questa donna, poichè i tuoi occhi sono velati da uno strato di nebbia rosa dovuta all'aberrazione della cotta o se preferisci innamoramento.  
Brutalmente, chi ti dice che se lei fosse tua moglie non la tradiresti con la tua attuale consorte che vedresti al meglio e in circostanze favorevoli, esattamente come lo è l'altra ora?  Sai fare il salto della barricata in queste cose è un attimo, la moglie annoiata o trascurata di uno diventa l'ottima amante di un altro !!!!  E tu lo sai bene..........


----------



## vlad (20 Aprile 2006)

credo che tu abbia ragione, il punto che mi turba è il fatto di provare queste sensazioni, che dopo 10 anni di fidanzamento (anche se non continui), 10 anni di matrimonio, erano sparite.
Comunque sto resistendo, il passo non lo faccio, ed il fatto che la veda solo in palestra (piccola),fortunatamente limita di molto le occasioni.
Resta il fatto che se la cotta l'avessi presa con una collega, non so se sarei riuscito a resistere.
Perchè quando ci sei davanti tutti i ragionamenti che fai saltano immediatamente, e l'istinto prende il comando, praticamente non sei più lucido, ti lasi trasportare dai sensi, e fai quello che più ti piace in quel momento.
Siccome come dici questa cosa succede a molti, allora secondo me la promessa di fedeltà è teoricamente impossibile da mantenere. Se il destino, il caso, ci propongono queste situazioni, non sarebbe più giusto approfittarne aqusendo nuove esperienze? Sto parlando di un cambio culturale grosso.
Non ti sembra che il tradimento venga punito in modo esagerato?
Soldi, figli, proprietà, un ladro è punito in modo minore.
Dirai è commisurato al dolore che provochi nell'altro.
Ma è così doloroso perche siamo troppo insicuri di noi stessi, l'altra persona ci fa sentire speciali per cui se l'altra ci abbandona è una grande delusione perchè ci sentiamo scartati. E la fiducia poi?
che significa? appoggiarsi forse? e per appoggiarci dobbiamo conoscere perfettamente l'altro ? anche cose che non hanno relazione con l'oggetto della fiducia? per esempio, mi fido di un amico, poi scopro che è gay, mi sento tradito, non mi fido più di lui.
Forse è solo utopia.


----------



## fedifrago (20 Aprile 2006)

Vlad, il problema è a monte.

Non è il destino o la sorte ria che ci tendono imboscate.

E' la nostra disposizione d'animo, la predisposizione o la disponibilità creata da uno stato di insoddisfazione per quello che stiam vivendo.

Infatti non sempre succede, se no saremmo davvero casi clinici da curare o da sopprimere (se non vi è cura!...)

La possibilità nasce laddove vi è qualcosa che non va con la persona con cui stai, questo ormai lo darei per acclarato!


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2006)

*Vlad*

Ti ho letto con grande attenzione e avrei voluto risponderti punto su punto, ma poi ho capito una cosa molto semplice: bastava che ti facessi un parallelo!
Noi abbiamo sempre la possibilità di scegliere, certo le circostanze possono forzarci ma il libero arbitrio ci permette di decidere in ultima analisi; quindi ecco come posso rispondere anche ai tuoi quesiti: non si tratta di pensare che alla fine la fedeltà sia un'utopia perchè nel tempo diventa poco praticabile, si tratta invece di realizzare che noi sappiamo benissimo scegliere fra il bene ed il male, fra il positivo ed il negativo, fra il comodo illecito e il laborioso lecito.......... 
Il nostro istinto ci elenca i benefici ed i piaceri, la nostra coscienza ci avverte dei rischi e della scorrettezza; sta a noi capire che tipo di persona vogliamo essere.
Per intenderci il punto non è il tradimento in sè ma il tradire in rapporto a noi stessi; cosaa me ne faccio di tante facili soddisfazioni quando la mia autostima è a zero???
Bruja

p.s. - Tu hai scelta facile, ti basta mettere sulla bilancia rischi e benefici e dovresti essere un ben cattivo amministratore di te stesso per fare autogol....

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lo so che l'istinto è utile, ma a volte è anche irrazionale; proprio per questo nella storia dell'evoluzione si è sempre più ritirato in un angolino del nostro cervello, il giusto bastante ad avvertirci in forma atavica e sensoriale dei pericoli per sviluppare il nostro istinto di conservazione.


----------



## vlad (20 Aprile 2006)

Dici bene però la mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che:
La felicità, il sentirsi vivi e liberi dipendono da come ascoltiamo l'istinto. l'istinto di cui parlo non è quello legato solo alla sopravvivenza, ma all'io inconscio che avevamo libero da bambini, soppresso dalla coscienza, creata dall'educazione e dalla società. Un bambino è felice anche se piange più di noi, è sempre allegro, sempre ponto al gioco, perchè, se i genitori glielo permettono, si sente libero, proprio perchè ascolta se stesso. Noi a 35 anni quell'inconscio lo abbiamo sepolto di pregiudizi, regole, leggi, inculcate fin da piccoli. Il risultato è che non sappiamo essere felici perchè non sappiamo cosa vogliamo, ed il desiderio non nasce dal pensioro logico, ma nasce dall'inconscio, il piacere, il gusto, il sesso, l'invidia, l'egoismo, la generosità, non nascono da ragionamenti logici. Anche la scelta del patner non è logica, è irrazionale, quanti litigi tra famiglie perchè non ritenevano adatto il patner del proprio figlio. questo è il punto, io scelgo di stare con te perchè lo desidera il mio inconsio, ma poi regolarizzo quest'unione con la logica, con la legge, e lo faccio perchè ho paura. Tu guarda quanti filosofi del passato hanno detto che la felicità è degli ignoranti, degli stupidi, di gente semplice. Questo perchè loro non ponderano le scelte in base ad una logica, ma in base all'istinto. Altro esempio, conosco una nuova persona, perfettamente razionale e mi rendo conto che è intelligente, colta, pure bella, ma è piatta, banale, prevedibile, non ha luce negli occhi, a volte ne incontro un'altra, semplice, che spara cazzate, ma è trascinante, mette di buon umore, ride più di me, ma piange più di me, rischia nel rapporto con gli altri, più di me, in poche parole vive.
La razionalità va confinata nelle cose pratiche, materiali, quello è il suo campo, li ci porta un'evoluzione, ed infatti l'evoluzione è solo materiale, se ci pensate i sentimenti non si sono evoluti, le passioni e le tragedie di 3000 anni fa sono le stesse di oggi, le guerre gli odi e gli amori si ripetono in continuazione. 
concludo 
Per me il matrimonio è lo sconfinamento della razionalità nella sfera dei sentimenti, (dove è completamente icompetente).
E' allora perchè ti sei sposato?
Perchè non ho avuto il coraggio di dire andiamo a convivere, sapendo che i genitori di lei non avrebbero approvato, ed allora per averla ad ogni costo mi sono sposato.
Io sarei proprio curioso di sapere di tutti quelli che si sposano, quanti credano nel matrimonio, come contratto, perchè e di un contratto che stiamo parlando. Tutti quelli che ho conosciuto hanno detto prima che è una fregatura, poi si sono sposati sotto l'effetto allucenogeno dell'amore, ed appena l'effetto è finito consigliano a tutti di non sposarsi.
E sai quanti non divorziano, con i considerevoli danni psitici a loro ed ai loro figli, per lo stesso motivo? per non ammettere la sconfitta?
come diceva Shakespeare?
essere o non essere questo è il problema
scegliere di essere noi stessi, di seguire il nostro io, oppure no?


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2006)

*Vlad*

Hai deciso che per chiarire certi atteggiamenti dovrò essere minuziosa e perfino pedante, ma data la posta in gioco ci proverò comunque.

Il bambino è irrazionale, illogico e istintivo proprio perchè ha attorno a sè esseri che sono razionali per lui e che lo salvaguardano dalle sue giocose irresponsabilità; non per nulla la legislazione giuridica considera l'essere umano di età minore relativamente responsabile. Forse è un modo sbrigativo perchè credo ci siano 17enni più maturi di molti 40enni, ma questo non è oggetto di discussione ora.
E' vero che tutte le pulsioni umane nascono da sentimenti istintivi, solo che alcuni sono leciti ed auspicabili, l'arte stessa è istinto creativo, altri invece sono dannosi non tanto a noi stessi quanto agli altri, sai il limite dell'istinto è implicito in un passo del Vangelo " non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te" ed in un notissimo pensiero di Voltaire "la tua libertà finisce dove inizia la mia".........e per libertà intendo ovviamente diritti e doveri.

Il non essere felici è solo la consapevolezza che la vita non è al servizio della nostra felicità ma la via che ci permette di raggiungerla, di quando in quando.
Non credo alla "festa domenicale" del piacere raggiunto, quanto alla lunga attesa del sabato leopardiano......... se ci pensi quello che più ci stimola è raggiungere l'oggetto del desiderio, ma non valutiamo quasi mai che ottenerlo è la fine di quel desiderare che ci tiene sospesi fra mille stimoli. L'essere umano trae il maggior godimento nel desiderare il desiderio in sè; il desiderare è lo stimolo assoluto in tutte le espressioni della vita, ecco perchè l'innamoramento è romanzo di desiderio e l'amore vero è storia vissuta.   
Quanto ai cavilli della legge, certificati e problemi giuridici, concordo che spesso siano più che una tomba dei sentimenti, un modo coercitivo e restrittivo per cavarsela senza troppi danni se le cose non funzionassero. Ma qui entriamo nel modo che ogni persona ha di vedere la realtà

Comunque sarei prudente sul valutare le persone razionali e riflessive meno entusiasmanti di quelle che ci danno tanti stimoli; a me spesso è accaduto l'inverso, trovavo quelle di grandi stimoli immediati sempre più deludenti seguitantone la conoscenza, e quelle ritenute poco stimolanti portatrici di raffinatissimi modi di attrarre e creare interesse.

Hai ragione quando dici che siamo gli stessi di migliaia di anni fa e facciamo, alla fine, le stesse cose, ma di che ti stupisci? La mente umana è in continua contraddizione proprio per le sue qualità di analisi e di istintività.  Il problema è che chi analizza troppo, al massimo diventa noioso e può stancare, chi è troppo istintivo arriva a grandi gesti eroici quando non all'omicidio magari in nome di un amore malsano........ sono estremizzazioni, ma quante volte le abbiamo lette in cronaca? Non è nè giusto nè sbagliato, è così perchè siamo così!

Vedi il fatto che si ceda al matrimonio per le convenienze sociali spesso dettate da altri è un pedaggio che si paga appunto alla società, ma noi possiamo sempre decidere, magari dopo un primo errore, di rinsavire.  Spesso chi si è separato preferisce la convivenza al matrimonio ratificato, anche se questo non autorizza automaticamente a pensare che andrà meglio (ne abbiamo esempi chiari nei post del forum).  
Quanto a quelli che preso atto del fallimento del loro matrimonio non si separano, sono persone che immaturamente non vogliono affrontare i disagi di una vita solitaria; spesso la causa è l'indigenza economica, e potrebbe essere comprensibile, altre la scusa dei figli, come se i figli non fossero meglio seguiti da due genitori separati ma tranquilli piuttosto che da due coniugi fittiziamente uniti ma con l'inferno in casa. Su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo con te, proprio perchè rivendico, per chi ha sbagliato il matrimonio a restare ovviamente genitore, ma usando della sana razionalità nel non mantenere lo stato di coniuge di facciata.

Quanto all'effetto allucinogeno dell'amore che fa sposare e poi delude chi sperava durasse tutta la vita ti rimando al fatto che, parimenti, quell'effetto è lo stesso anche nelle trasgressioni o nei tradimenti, solo che non se ne vede il lato deludente subito perchè gli amanti si vedono sempre al meglio, senza impicci e nella migliore disposizione di contentare l'altro; diversamente non si spiegherebbe come un marito o una moglie noiosa e distratta o sciatta diventi poi per l'amante la quintessenza del piacere e la sublimazione del desiderio. 

Forse non ci crederai ma ti capisco molto bene perchè anche a me è capitato di sentire violenti gli stimoli di cui parli, ed a volte li ho anche seguiti, ma oggi, che ho esperienza ed età, mi rendo conto che, pur non rimpiangendo nè rinnegando nulla, potevo davvero impiegare meglio il mio tempo. Ecco perchè parlo sempre del tempo che è preziosissimo, assai più del denaro, perchè se lo perdi può essere che lo riguadagni, ma il tempo......una volta andato, ci lascia spesso solo il ricordo di come potevamo usarlo e non l'abbiamo fatto.

Bruja


----------



## VLAD (20 Aprile 2006)

Vedo che hai molta più esperienza di me, mi domando, come hai fatto ad acquisirla, forse hai tradito?


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2006)

*Vlad*

Conosci qualcuno che non abbia tradito o non lo sia stato?............. il tradimento, per inciso esiste anche fra parenti, amici, colleghi, conoscenti  etc. etc....

Immagino che quel che ti interessa sia sapere cosa io abbia fatto? 
Nulla di particolare, ho solo informato la persona che si era distratta che ritenevo rotto il patto di alleanza e fiducia. Non ho rotto il rapporto, non ce n'è stato bisogno perchè il peccato era inferiore al valore del rapporto stesso; ho solo lasciato che si rendesse conto che non era più la persona più importante per me ed ho coltivato i miei interessi, leciti,  alla pari con la sua presenza. 
Non puoi immaginare cosa significhe per chi dava tutto per scontato, immaginare che da un certo momento in poi era tutto da riconsolidare, e questo solo perchè ho ritenuto che il rapportol rapporto valesse la pena di continuare.
Tuttavia posso assicurarti che niente è più devastante che rendersi conto di non avere le solite guerre, liti, ritorsioni e cattiverie dopo una trasgressione, ma solo una lucida presa di coscienza e che l'essere stato scoperto non ha scatenato altro che una considerazione circa la sconsideratezza di certe scelte.  
Potrò sembrarti poco credibile o un tantino astratta in questa descrizione, ma una certa delusa indifferenza ha potuto più che qualunque vendetta o ritorsione. 
Posso solo confermarti che si può lasciare correre, magari perdonare, quando il gioco è molto più importante della candela, ma la memoria non fa scherzi e immagazzina per sempre quello che ci colpisce a fondo.
Bruja

p.s. - Sarà bene che chiarisca cosa intendo per perdono.  
Non è la franchigia  per chi ha commesso errori, nè un buonismo da carità pelosa; è invece la consapevolezza che questo atto, in certe condizioni, diventa un modo per liberarsi del fardello della colpa altrui e tornare ad essere leggeri ripèristinando quel buon governo della propria linea esistenziale che permette serenità e ritrovata intesa.  
Se posso dare la mia interpretazione del perdono per chi lo riceve, non lo vedo un atto così cristiano e caritatevole come lo si spaccia.......... è un debito d'onore che il perdonato contrae con il perdonante, anche se questi non vorrà mai riscuoterlo; psicologicamente è la "cambiale" che si sottoscrive a saldo dell'assegno, spesso a vuoto, dell'amante.


----------



## vlad (4 Maggio 2006)

Sono passate 2 settimane, ho resistito alla tentazione di fare il primo passo, e debbo dire che lo sconvogimento emotivo iniziale è diminuito, mi resta però una forte attrazione verso di lei, ho capito che mi piace stare insieme a lei, ed infatti a freddo ho notato che assomiglia fisicamente e caratterialmente a mia moglie. 
Certo mi piace parecchio, se fossi scapolo le farei una corte senza tregua. Ho pensato ecco se non avessi incontrato mia moglie avrei voluto sposare lei.
Sicuramente il fatto che mia moglie sia incinta ha un bel peso in tutta questa situazione, è ingrassata moltissimo, è sempre molto stanca, insomma è giustamente concentrata su se stessa, però mi manca.
Io vorrei continuare a non evitare gli incontri con lei perchè comunque mi danno un piacere a cui non vorrei rinunciare.
La domanda che mi pongo é: 
continuare a giocare con l'altra persona, tipo, bacetti sulle guance, toccarsi ripetutamente, sorrisi, battute, ecc. ecc. come sono da considerare ?
Se lo scoprisse mia moglie sicuramnete inca.....bbe, ma : perche scoprirebbe che ho una amicizia confidenziale con un'altra donna e non glielo ho mai confessato; oppure solo per il fatto di avere un rapporto un pò speciale con un'altra donna?
In fondo è come se avessi un'amica.
E le donne sono gelose delle amiche dei propri mariti ?
una risposta da chi c'è passato.


----------



## Bruja (4 Maggio 2006)

*vlad*

Pur ammirando la tua buona volontà teorica, credo che tu non voglia assolutamente rinunciare a questa vacanza spiritual-sensuale.

Tecnicamente è  normale quello che dici, ma io penso che se avessi sposato lquesta donna, chi ti dice che ora non sarebbe dallì'altra parte e tu, provato dalla gravidanza non cercheresti una "vacanza" con una persona come tua moglie.
Quello che mi fa specie è che tu ora fai paragoni improponibili, fra una donna incinta ed una che, parliamoci chiaro, comunque tu la veda, si comporta da fraschetta!!! Sa che sei sposato, prossimo padre............ la persona, mi spiace essere cruda ma si definisce da sè!!! 
Dici che ti manca tua moglie e quindi è normale che tu sia attratto altrove data la sua indisponibilità!  Dio non voglia che anche tua moglie pensi la stessa cosa il giorno in cui tu la trascurassi in futuro. La sensibilità è cosa costosa, lo capisco, ma attenzione a non pagare ad usura questa trasgressione.
Inoltre, e questa è la ragione assoluta a cui dovresti dare corso, con il tuo tergiversare, lo scambiarsi bacetti, toccarsi, far battute, cosa diresti se al posto tuo ci fosse tua moglie?

Sai, personalmente sarò anche una rigida bacchettona, ma alla persona a cui ho consegnato il mio rapporto di coppia ed a cui sto dando un figlio, se mai accadesse che lo scoprissi a fare questi giochetti, non mi adirerei, nè farei scenate, ma mi domanderei che tipo di persona voglio accanto per il futuro.

Quella non è un'amica, le amiche possono benissimo esistere senza bacetti, toccamenti e battutine.............andiamo, non offendere la tua e la mia intelligenza.
Quanto all'amicizia dei mariti con le donne, ti lascio una frase di Borges, uomo e letterato, quindi al di sopra di ogni sospetto: "l'amicizia fra un uomo ed una donna è davvero improbabile, di solito c'è sempre una componente erotica".
Oddio se l'amica avesse 80 anni o fosse repulsiva fisicamente, allora crederei che sia una tale amica da sedurre al di là dell'estetica la mente pensante, ma non sarebbe un pericolo per il rapporto di coppia perchè non entrerebbe nella complicità fra coniugi, sarebbe parificabile ad un uomo.
Adesso valuta tu cosa vuoi fare, ma ti prego, in futuro evita domande scontate, non tanto per me quanto per la tua coerenza; o ammetti che a questa persona non rinunci comunque, qualunque sia il rischio, o inutile che ti domandi se tua moglie potrebbe considerare questa una cosa non grave.............. te lo ricordi vero che state riprovando? I rischi non si limiterebbero ad un'inc...tura ma alla chiusura del rapporto.  
Difficile pensare a comprensione dato il suo stato e con te che non hai un minimo di autogoverno.
Mi spiace di essere sgradevole e, credimi, vorrei dirti cose diverse, ma io penso da donna e ..... non sono neppure incinta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi valuta tu, i rischi li deve correre chi è disposto a pagare la posta.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Maggio 2006)

Il mio punto di vista è un pò diverso basandomi sulla mia personale esperienza.

Ritengo di avere alcune amiche donne, e sarei falso a dire che verso di esse non provi o abbia provato alcuna attrazione anche fisica. Diciamo però che questa attrazione è sempre stata sublimata dal maggior valore dato all'amicizia, che potrebbe venir compromessa nel caso questa attrazione da "platonica" divenisse concreta.

Ma parliamo di persone che conosco da anni, alcune addirittura da decenni (pur non essendo matusalemme!) e, cosa fondamentale, mia moglie le conosce e sa quando esco con loro ad esempio a cena o al cinema, le dico quando le incontro e in massima parte anche quello che succede. Son anche un tipo "affettuoso" e non mancano baci e abbracci anche in sua presenza. 
Ma sempre da amico.

Nel tuo caso, Vlad, è ancora l'attrazione che prevale. Se il piano su cui vuoi portare il rapporto con questa persona è quello dell'amicizia, dille che la vuoi presentare a tua moglie e a tua moglie che hai conosciuto questa ragazza in palestra e che ti farebbe piacere se lei la conoscesse.

Secondo me la tua amica della palestra si rifiuterà e quindi cadrà anche il discorso con tua moglie al riguardo di un eventuale incontro.

Questo potrebbe aiutare credo ad eliminare eventuali equivoci e chiamare davvero le cose col loro nome.


Ps. Bruja, io le mie amiche non posso fare a meno di toccarle, baciarle, stringerle, devo esprimere anche col corpo quello che sento a livello emozionale e credo che la cosa non sia esecrabile.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Maggio 2006)

*ops...*



			
				 "Fedifrago" ha detto:
			
		

> credo che la cosa non sia esecrabile.


Volevo dire : "non credo che la cosa sia esecrabile", mi è scappato un "non" di troppo.


----------



## vlad (5 Maggio 2006)

Io vedo tre possibilità
1 - faccio di tutto per non vederla
2 - cerco di farla diventare un'amicizia
3 - ci provo e poi mi tendo quello che succede

1 più non la vedo più ci penso
2 debbo informare mia moglie, non posso uscire con un'amica senza il suo consenso, non sarebbe giusto
3 non ho il coraggio ed ho paura delle conseguenze

la 2 è quella più percorribile perchè se non si riesce a farla divenrare in un'amicizia per incompatibilità di carattere posso ovviare per 1
Ora come faccio ad informare mia moglie?

C'è un particolare che non vi avevo detto.
In palestra ci sono andato perchè ci andava mia moglie e, mi ha convinto lei ad iscrivermi, perchè diceva che fa bene ecc. ecc.
tutto vero

Quando ho incontrato quest'istruttrice alla fine della prima lezione c'è stato il seguente dialogo:
intr"ma tu sei sposato"
io (ho pensato, ha visto la fede) "certo e conosci anche mia moglie"
istr"oddio, ora faccio un figuraccia, ma chi è, dimmelo"
io "è xxx"
istr "ma davvero!"

Quindi si conoscono già, ed io ogni tanto racconto a mia moglie che istr. mi ha detto x, mi ha raccontato y, ecc. ecc.
Quello che non sa è il livello di confidenza, ovvero sul limite tra un'amicizia profonda ed una relazione.
Ora come faccio a confessare a mia moglie che questa istr. mi piace, che non la tradiro mai e che vorrei comunque approfondire la conoscenza con questa persona?
Con una di vecchia data, magari che conoscevi prima di mia moglie è diverso.
Poi c'è un'altra cosa.
A me piacciono le donne e prima di sposarmi avevo più amiche che amici, insomma mi piace stare con le donne piuttosto che con gli uomini, me ne frego del bar, pallone, ecc. ecc.
Tutti i miei amici mia hanno sempre detto "ma che stai con xx" io dicevo "no" e gli altri non ci credevano.
Poi ho mi sono messo insieme a mia moglie e per gelosia le ho abbandonate tutte.
Come conosco qualcuna con cui abbia un'affinità celebrale, mi sento a disaglio con mia moglie, come se la stessi tradendo. Perchè'?


----------



## VLAD (6 Maggio 2006)

Stanotte non ho dormito, penso continuamente a lei.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Maggio 2006)

Ciao Vlad, ciao tutti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Letto con attenzione.
Mah.
Sei sul crinale inclinato dell'inizio/non inizio di una relazione. Il punto di non ritorno, se oltrepassato. Oh, quanto resistetti alla seduzione! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Devo ammetterlo, di pancia, il pensiero di un uomo in attesa di un figlio che medita se avere o non avere una relazione adulterina con l'istruttrice di fitness (senza nulla contro la categoria, mi raccomando!) mi sconvolge abbastanza. Di solito parlo da amante (anche se ho appena chiuso la mia storia extra), ora parlo da moglie, anzi, da essere umano: mi sembrerebbe un tradimento sconvolgente di tua moglie, che è in un momento delicatissimo della sua vita, specie dopo una faticosa ricucitura del rapporto.
Mi sembra oltretutto una storia a soli fini narcisistici. Lei ti piace, ma non a caso ti piace come "tipo", non ti ho ancora sentito dire "lei è unica perchè......", anzi, mi sembra tu rimarchi spesso come assomigli caratterialmente e fisicamente a tua moglie, donna che - mi pare questo emerga molto da quel che dici - ami profondamente.
Possiamo dirti in 2000 "non farlo", ma so che vuoi farlo.
E allora fallo.
Fallo però da furbo, e insieme da onesto, mantieni un briciolo di autocontrollo: niente ingenuità (spesso nei primi tempi di queste relazioni ci si lascia prendere - parlo per esperienza - dal narcisistico desiderio di mostrare al mondo che "WOW SONO FIGO! C'HO PERSINO L'AMANTE!"), sms ad orari impropri (a me ne sono arrivati dalla Messa di Mezzanotte il giorno di Natale!), telefonate in casa o in bagno, chattate fino a notte fonda, etc.; e soprattutto niente balle. Chiarisci a questa donna che a) sei innamoratissimo di tua moglie b) mai e poi mai rovineresti il rapporto con lei. Te ne sarà grata. Se è una persona intelligente valuterà da se se ne vale la pena, se un rapporto privo di conseguenze con te è nelle sue corde o no (nelle mie non lo sarebbe proprio, e io sono stata avvinta, mio malgrado, da una rete fitta di nostalgie - stavamo insieme da ragazzi - e da mille "sei la donna della mia vita, ti amo alla follia e stupidamente ti ho persa"). 
Non sarà una soluzione politicamente corretta, ma mi sembra la più onesta, invece di improbabili triangolazioni moglie - tu - amante spacciate da amicizia (perché poi? L'amicizia è un'altra cosa, e concordo con Fedifrago, può anche essere molto affettuosa).
Tu ti togli "la nata" (la voglia), l'altra si chiarisce le idee (se vuole o non vuole un'avventura senza sbocco), e tua moglie..."ignorance is bliss" (l'ignoranza è felicità).
Scusami se sembro cinica, ma - credimi - meno di chi lo è gridando grandi amori e sommovimenti emotivi e poi ritraendosi subito dopo quale algido "pater familias".
Un bacio affettuoso, ti comprendo
Verena


----------



## Old UnMorto (8 Maggio 2006)

Non lo fare Vlad. Mi unisco al coro dei consigli più ovvi. Non lo fare anche se vuoi farlo. Ti parlo da padre. La paternità a me ci sono voluti anni per capirla e ancora sto imparando. E ancora ho tanto, tutto da imparare. Ricordo che quando mia moglie aspettava la prima bimba, lei già sentiva un amore profondo per lei. Del resto una donna vive la gravidanza che un uomo non ha, e poi in un rapporto madre figlio ci sono da subito mille altre sfumature che io trovo arcane e proprio per questo affascinanti. Invece, all'inizio, il mio sentirmi padre era soprattutto frutto di un rapporto razionale. Quando è nata l'ho abbracciata e le ho voluto bene dicendomi ad alta voce, ehi Stefano, questa è piume delle tue piume! Poi è arrivato l'amore, quello incondizionato, quello di padre. Tu nel fare questa scelta forse non tieni in debito conto la paternità e io ti invito a farlo. 
Tradire tua moglie da furbetto, come suggerisce Verena, può anche funzionare, ma se poi ti sfugge di mano? Se poi t'innamori?
Ciao


----------



## VLAD (8 Maggio 2006)

Ed il problema è che quando la vedo non capisco piu nulla.
Sabato l'ho incontrata e la sensazione è stata simile ad una cotta a 15 anni, stomaco e cuore a 2000, non c'è nulla di razionale, non è che quando sto con lei riesco a pensare, per dirla terra-terra, ho solo voglia di saltarle addosso, quando sono in palestra, cerco continuamente di toccarla, con la scusa dello scherzo, e lei fa lo stesso.
Non so più che fare. 
Pare che più resisto e più mi aumenta il desiderio.
Ci penso continuamente, nel frattempo penso anche a mia moglie.
Ho perso 3 chili e non so se sia la palestra o lo stress, la notte mi sveglio continuamente, dormo di filato forse una volta a settimana.
Dite non lo fare e va bene, ma perchè allora sto così male? e quanto cazzo dura 2,3,4 mesi?. Io di sacrifici ne ho fatti tanti per costruirmi ma questo mi sembra il più duro.
Penso che nessuno di voi abbia resistito. State tutti a dirmi non lo fare ma voi per primi l'avete fatto ed ora che pagate le conseguenze vi siete ricreduti, ma quando avete tradito avete seguito il cuore oppure era solo sesso? e perchè ora vi siete pentiti? quale è il motivo principe per cui vale la pena io, mia moglie i figli?


----------



## Old UnMorto (8 Maggio 2006)

*resistere*

caro Vlad, non vorrei sembrarti il primo della classe o il moralista dei miei stivali, ma io ho resistito. A lavoro mi è capitato di conoscere donne, alcune molto, molto attraenti e in carriera, molto intelligenti, che mi si sono aperte, poi hanno cominciato a dirmi ...se solo avessi avuto un marito come te, poi me le sono trovate in trasferta che mi bussavano alla porta di una stanza d'albergo. Ho resistito ed è stata dura. Ed ora eccomi qui. Non per questo però mi sento di condannare e giudicare chi non resiste. Questo errore l'ho già fatto e non lo faccio più.


----------



## Non registrato (8 Maggio 2006)

VLAD ha detto:
			
		

> Ed il problema è che quando la vedo non capisco piu nulla.
> ....ma almeno facci stà scopata così la fai finita di cercarti giustificazioni a tutti i costi col benestare degli altri! Ma stai attento...te lo ricordi il film "attrazione fatale"?...la bella istruttrice potrebbe poi in seguito non accontarsi e vendicarsi se poi tu te ne ritornerai dalla povera mogliettina, dico solo che, come dice Verena, se devi lo devi fare fallo, ma poi accetta tutto quello che ne consegue!


----------



## Bruja (8 Maggio 2006)

*Attrazione fatale*

Buona l'idea di rammentarti il film............
Vedi tua moglie è in una condizione di massimo controllo per te, e sai che al momento non ti darà problemi occupata come è in cose più serie. Il problema è la tua cotta irresistibile per questa signora della palestra, tanto fascinosa quanto astuta.
Hai pensato che lei, proprio per come la vedi, ti impoedirebbe di considerarla una scopata? Scusa la crudezza ma data la situazione di cui è perfettamente a conoscenza il la catalogherei fra le rubamariti, anche se a tempo, e che non accetterebbe mai di essere un'avventura. Sarebbe per lei, a mio avviso padrona di un importante ego, un modo squallido di intrecciare intriganti avventure. 
Parlo chiaro così una volta per tutte non ci saranno fraintesi a costo di essere sgradevoli; quella vuole la tua mente, i tuoi pensieri, la tua dedizione, se ne fa un baffo del tuo sesso!! Al limite potrà diventare un ulteriore motivo di aggancio, proprio finchè tiene la corda sospesa. 
Tu continui a dire che resisti, ma a cosa? Ad una scopata? Non ti accorgi che quello che voleva lo ha già avuto proprio per la tua visione adolescenziale del rapporto con lei? I pruriti, i fascini, le attese, le notti insonni, l'assenza stanziale con la testa altrove........... mi rammenta la stessa cosa che disse un grande filosofo della posizione sessuale; se non ci fosse tutto il coinvolgimento della passione (fragile ed incostante sentimento) la posa in sè sarebbe ridicola. Se ci pensi con obiettività, anche questo atteggiamento esteriore parrebbe simile. 
Tu vuoi sapere quanto tempo durerà? Esattamente il tempo che tu stabilirai affinchè una simile coercizione mentale possa dimorare nel tuo buonsenso.
Pensa invece ad una probabilità molto remota ma possibile. Tu vivi la tua storia totalmente, quella dopo poco chiude perchè magari ha l'indole della cacciatrice che una volta avuta la preda inizia una nuova caccia, e tua moglie lo viene a sapere...................... 
Bruja

p.s. - Perla cronaca, se anche non te la scopi, moralmente hai già tradito tua moglie; questo tienilo per detto; spetta a te dimostrare a te stesso che rinneghi questa caduta in tentazione contro le promesse fatte.


----------



## vlad (8 Maggio 2006)

sono rimasto profondamente colpito dalle ultime due risposte.
E' vero, mi sto comportando come un ragazzino immaturo, avevo ragione all'inizio sono uno stronzo come tutti gli altri, ne più ne meno, non l'ho ancora fatto perchè mi è mancata l'occasione.


----------



## Non registrato (8 Maggio 2006)

vlad ha detto:
			
		

> sono rimasto profondamente colpito dalle ultime due risposte.
> E' vero, mi sto comportando come un ragazzino immaturo, avevo ragione all'inizio sono uno stronzo come tutti gli altri, ne più ne meno, non l'ho ancora fatto perchè mi è mancata l'occasione.


...evviva la sincerità!


----------



## Old nunass (8 Maggio 2006)

_Quando ami pensi sia per sempre_​_Ma può esistere un giorno senza fine_​_Un cielo azzurro che il temporale non può mai violare_​_Un sole caldo che nessuna nube può oscurare_​​_Quando l?Amore ti colma il cuore_​_Pensi che niente e nessuno ti potrà scalfire_​_Ma non esiste la vita senza la morte_​_Uno sguardo che non ha mai conosciuto il pianto_​_Un sorriso che mai per il dolore si è spento_​​_Quando ti accorgi che tutto si è esaurito_​_Rimane un sapore amaro_​_I ricordi sono sassi pesanti da trasportare_​_Macigni che schiacciano l?anima_​_Rimpianti_​_Rimorsi_​_Illusioni_​_Speranze_​_I sentimenti si sgranano tra le dite come grani di un rosario_​_Si contano gli attimi trascorsi e una vita sembra fuggita via_​_All?improvviso scivolata, come acqua che scorre inesorabile, inafferrabile._​​_Notti trascorse con lo sguardo nel vuoto_​_Cercando un impossibile conforto_​_Solitudine_​_Tristezza_​_Malinconia_​_Stralci di vita rapide passano per la mente e trafiggono dritto al cuore_​_Ma non esiste mai una ragione certa_​_Una colpa, un motivo._​_Un Amore finisce, muore come un sole al tramonto_​_Preludio di un giorno nuovo, diverso forse migliore._​​_Ma non si dimentica mai_​_Ciò che siamo stati_​_Ciò che abbiamo amato_​_Ciò che abbiamo condiviso_​_Rimane dentro_​_Indelebile_​_Incancellabile_​_Fino alla fine di questa vita_​_Che è solo un piccolo attimo di eternità._​


----------



## Old UnMorto (8 Maggio 2006)

La poesia è molto bella, Nunass. Mi piace però pensare (e penso) che essa si riferisca non all'amore ma all'innamoramento. L'amore è un'altra cosa. Non è solo passione, cambia nel tempo, cambia continuamente. Va coltivato anche con la razionalità. Le sue trasformazioni vanno accettate e viste anche nel loro lato bello. Per certi versi è simile alla vita che ti regala la gioventù ma anche la vecchiaia. Il problema è che molti non comprendono che anche la vecchiaia è un dono che la vita ci fa. Così come molti confondono la vita con la giovinezza, molti confondono l'amore con l'innamoramento. E alla base del tradimento, mi sono convinto che 9 volte su 10 c'è proprio quest'errore.
Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Verena67 (8 Maggio 2006)

VLAD ha detto:
			
		

> State tutti a dirmi non lo fare ma voi per primi l'avete fatto ed ora che pagate le conseguenze vi siete ricreduti, ma quando avete tradito avete seguito il cuore oppure era solo sesso? e perchè ora vi siete pentiti? quale è il motivo principe per cui vale la pena io, mia moglie i figli?


 
TU, sempre e soltanto tu.
Almeno tu, sii un uomo, non cercare scuse.
Non farlo per tua moglie, i figli, il nipote, la vecchia zia, ma per TE, per la tua dignità di uomo la cui compagna aspetta un FIGLIO ed a cui devi PROTEZIONE. Ti sentiresti uno schifo, dopo.
Io ho tradito: presente! Ho tradito seguendo il cuore, lui era il mio primo fidanzato, l'uomo che so di aver amato di più nella mia vita. Non mi sono affatto PENTITA. Non rinnego niente,  non un singolo istante. Ma non avevo figli in arrivo e  ho sempre saputo che era una storia che non portava da nessuna parte, e non faceva bene alla mia dignità e libertà di essere umano, e pertanto l'ho CHIUSA (senza se e senza ma, seppure con molto dolore), ma non rinnego di aver sinceramente amato, non potrei mai. Je ne regrette rien, tanto meno questo amore tardivo e inopportuno, ma comunque, per me, vero. E ho sempre cercato di limitare al massimo i danni per la mia famiglia.
Guardati dentro. Se non è una pulsione narcisistica, guardati ancora una volta. Tua moglie aspetta un figlio. Datti un termine. Lascia che porti a termine serenamente questa gravidanza, se è vero amore (il tuo per l'istruttrice di fitness) può sicuramente aspettare qualche mese in più, non trovi?
Non fare questo a tua moglie ORA. Io, come donna, non te lo perdonerei mai.
Un bacio
Verena


----------



## Non registrato (8 Maggio 2006)

*Diana*

confermo in toto. Diana


----------



## Bruja (8 Maggio 2006)

*..........*

Non so gli altri, ma ti dico cosa ne penso io..............chapeau!!!
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (8 Maggio 2006)

e che significa?


----------



## Bruja (8 Maggio 2006)

*non registrato*

Rispondevo a "Un Morto" e intendevo dire, tanto di cappello alla sua riflessione.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2006)

Colto nel segno, condivisibile, esatto!

Caro Vlad, le motivazioni che portano a tradire le ho esposte non so quante volte e spesso attirandomi non pochi strali.

Si tradisce per sesso? Per amore? Direi soprattutto per se stessi, per egoismo se vuoi.

Ma la tua situazione richiede qualche riflessione in più (come giustamente stai cercando di fare) e anche qualche attenzione in più.

Sai che non credo nell'eternità dell'amore come sentimento puro in sè e per sè, ma allo stesso tempo credo che se si accetta una certa visione, lo si debba fare nella reciprocità. Ovvero dovresti sempre chiederti se ammetteresti lo stesso comportamento di tua moglie e come reagiresti.

Oggi però non giocate ad armi pari, perchè TUA moglie è in attesa di TUO FIGLIO/A. E questo impone  A TE di darti uno stop. Glielo devi a entrambi.

E' vero amore per la istruttrice di fitness? Lo scoprirai solo prendendone per un pò le distanze. E se lei ricambia un sentimento VERO, potrà capire se tu in questo periodo non frequenterai più la palestra per star vicino a tua moglie e a tuo figlio.

Mettiti alla prova almeno su questo, sospendi la palestra, se è solo un "prurito", vedrai che dopo il primo mese (che sarà dura, te lo dico già ora) già ti chiederai come hai fatto a perderci anche solo un'ora di sonno, se è qualcosa di più profondo, lei non scapperà di certo.
So bene che ancora fra di voi non c'è nulla, l'impegno lo prendi con te stesso, più che con lei.  






Ps. magari in quel periodo prova a parlare con tua moglie dei tuoi turbamenti, stando sulle generali, confessandole come ti senti poco amato e capito da lei, escluso forse da ciò che solo una madre può vivere durante l'attesa di un figlio...


----------



## vlad (8 Maggio 2006)

x fredigrafo
seguirò il tuo consiglio, anche perchè avevo già deciso così. forse ai ragione tu è tutto un fuoco di paglia, però se avessi avuto più occasioni sarei cascato ed avrei fatto danno.

Dovrebbero fare dei corsi di resistenza al matrimonio tipo revisione, dopo 10 anni 1° livello, dopo eltri 10 ° livello, fino alla pace dei sensi.

Cmq dal poco che ho letto, ed è la prima vota che mi avvicino all'argomento tradimento, mi sembra tanto una questione di probabilità, perchè tutti nella vita matrimoniale abbiamo alti e bassi,è normale, e se in una fase bassa si verifica un'attrazione per un'altra/o ecco il patatrack. Ai voglia a pensare, io sono forse fortunato perchè non ho ancora avuto l'occasione, dovrei procurarla, chiederle un appuntamento, allora si che avrei già tradito , ma dirmi di averlo già fatto moralmente perchè l'ho pensato (bruja) allora mettetemi in carcere per intenzione d'omicidio per quello e quell'altro, insomma se volevo tradire dovevo almeno tradurre un'intenzione in un azione o no.
Inoltre in questo periodo non è che non vado d'accordo con mia moglie, anzi, è solo una fase di scarse attenzioni per ovvi motivi.

Sarei curioso di sapere a lei cosa frulla in testa. Lo sa che sono sposato, che ho una figlia e che ne aspetto un'altra, e allora perchè fa i giochetti con me perchè è cotta o perchè vuole sesso?
Se era un uomo avrei risposto sesso, ma cho una donna, che reuputo sentimentalmente superiori a noi uomini, proprio non so.


----------



## vlad (8 Maggio 2006)

x fredifrafo
seguirò il tuo consiglio, anche perchè avevo già deciso così. forse ai ragione tu è tutto un fuoco di paglia, però se avessi avuto più occasioni sarei cascato ed avrei fatto danno.

Dovrebbero fare dei corsi di resistenza al matrimonio tipo revisione, dopo 10 anni 1° livello, dopo eltri 10 ° livello, fino alla pace dei sensi.

Cmq dal poco che ho letto, ed è la prima vota che mi avvicino all'argomento tradimento, mi sembra tanto una questione di probabilità, perchè tutti nella vita matrimoniale abbiamo alti e bassi,è normale, e se in una fase bassa si verifica un'attrazione per un'altra/o ecco il patatrack. Ai voglia a pensare, io sono forse fortunato perchè non ho ancora avuto l'occasione, dovrei procurarla, chiederle un appuntamento, allora si che avrei già tradito , ma dirmi di averlo già fatto moralmente perchè l'ho pensato (bruja) allora mettetemi in carcere per intenzione d'omicidio per quello e quell'altro, insomma se volevo tradire dovevo almeno tradurre un'intenzione in un azione o no.
Inoltre in questo periodo non è che non vado d'accordo con mia moglie, anzi, è solo una fase di scarse attenzioni per ovvi motivi.

Sarei curioso di sapere a lei cosa frulla in testa. Lo sa che sono sposato, che ho una figlia e che ne aspetto un'altra, e allora perchè fa i giochetti con me perchè è cotta o perchè vuole sesso?
Se era un uomo avrei risposto sesso, ma cho una donna, che reuputo sentimentalmente superiori a noi uomini, proprio non so.


----------



## vlad (8 Maggio 2006)

scusa ma per la fretta ho sbagliato il nome per 2 volte. mi dispiace.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2006)

Per il nome non preoccuparti, ci siam capiti lo stesso!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per la tua domanda sull'amica, credo abbia risposto Bruja (e quindi anche sulla presunta "superiorità" sentimentale delle donne 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )

Credo tu stia facendo la scelta giusta (anche se forse quella meno facile).

Un abbraccio



Ps. Non per insistere, ma prova a chiedere a tua moglie cosa sta passando, provando e pensato lei, più che cosa sta pensando l'altra.
Almeno da lei qualche risposta potrai averla


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2006)

*Vlad*

Non si tratta di sentirsi colpevole o indegno, quindi nessun carcere, neppure virtuale, si tratta solo di prendere atto che, come tu stesso hai scritto, se le occasioni fossero state più prossime, già lo avresti fatto. Io ho solo ribadito che data la tua predisposizioni in questo senso, dal punto di vista morale hai già tradito, non tanto il patto formale con tua moglie, quanto la disponibilità, il tempo, le cure e le compiacenze che hai dedicato all'altra lasciandole lei che dici isolata in sè stessa, ancora più sola.
Cerchiamo di intenderci (ci riesco perfino con fedifrago che non è allineato pedestremente alle mie risposte) non sei l'indegno, sei solo una persona che avendo ormai ben chiara la situazione, anche grazie alle molte risposte avute, e sapendo che la possibilità di tradimento nella vita si presenta più o meno a tutti, dovresti valutarne rischi e valori.
In situazioni diverse forse ti saresti giocato di meno, mentre in questa, e dico una cosa che non mi appartiene per indole ma che capisco per comprensione generale, se rischiassi qualunque risultato tu avessi il rischio sarebbe troppo............ quasi ad usura.
Comunque sappi che non solo non sono giudizi i nostri, quanto esposizioni fredde ma puntuali delle situazioni esterne che spesso chi è coinvolto non vede lucidamente.
Davvero buone cose.
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (10 Maggio 2006)

*..da che pulpito..*

..ho letto le tue considerazioni sul post di quella poveretta che si è invaghita del suo massaggiatore...ora sinceramente, oltre che l'affinita ginnica tra voi due, vi siano molte  similitudini..tu ti arroghi il diritto di giudicare quando ti sei trovato nella medesima situazione...o forse che la tua istruttrice è una santarellina, che sapendo che sei sposato se ne è fregata altamente e cerca di sedurti in tutte le maniere e tu...che preso dal rimorso hai solo rimandato quello che certamente farai in futuro...e ti stupisci di come tradiscono certe mogli....sai che meriteresti? che tua moglie, una volta partorito, si trovi un bel massaggiatore, per ritornare in forma!

Evergreen


----------



## vlad (12 Maggio 2006)

In questi ultimi tempi c'e troppo silenzio tra me e mia moglie.
Peri cui ieri sera ho fatto una mossa, un pò azzardata, dovevo farlo, dovevo far capire a mia moglie che qualcosa in me non sta andando, e che sono in difficoltà, ho bisogno d'aiuto per superare questa crisi, e dovevo chiederlo a lei, ho provato a chiederlo agli altri ma non cambiava nulla.
Le ho detto che non vedo l'ora che partorisca, che la rivoglio come prima e lei mi ha risposto che si è abituata a stare col pancione.
Poi scherzando, con vari giri di parole, le ho fatto capire che tra l'istr e me c'è una certa amicizia/confidenza.
Ad un certo punto della commedia si è incazzata di brutto, ha detto che confidenza è una parola grossa, ha detto che non mi manda più in palestra, che è gelosa, ecc. 
Siamo andati a dormire,così, lei incazzata, io con l'impressione di aver fatto una stupidata.

Stammattina, si è accoccolata a me, ci siamo abbracciati, abbiamo fatto l'amore, abbiamo scherzato.

Qualcosa è cambiato, forse ho capito.

Il fatto che lei si sia concentrata su se stessa mi ha fatto sentire solo.
Per di più c'è un'altro fatto, per i primi 4 mesi la gravidanza era a rischio, per cui il ginecologo ci ha detto di eliminare i rapporti sessuali. Dopo sono ripresi, ma molto diradati, lei è sempre stanca, un pò condizionati dalla gravidanza.
Mettiamoci che ho sempre bisogno di continue attenzioni, e che vado in astinenza già dopo una settimana senza sesso, immaginate per 4 mesi, poi mi capita l'istr, che assomiglia a mia moglie, che mi sorride, si interessa.
Per poco non ci cascavo.

Quanto sono debole dalle emozioni.

E' vero se si tradisce, ho si pensa di farlo, non bastano le provocazioni dell'altro/a, bisogna che noi siamo predisposti, e se lo siamo significa che in fondo c'è qualcosa nel rapporto che manca da troppo tempo, e si pensa di averlo dal nuovo amante.

La colpa è comunque di tutti.
Del tradito perchè non capisce che c'è qualcosa che non va, ho fa finta di non vederlo, oppure non scava profondamente nell'altro, non cerca di capire i sui bisogni.
Del traditore perchè non confida al compagno/a il suo malessere, forse per paura.
L'amante è la pezza di rattoppo della relazione.
Penso che una colpa l'abbia la rouitine quotidiana, il lavoro, i vari problemi, che piano piano diventano i motivi principali per cui ci impegnamo, trascurando mogli, mariti, figli.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2006)

vlad ha detto:
			
		

> La colpa è comunque di tutti.
> Del tradito perchè non capisce che c'è qualcosa che non va, ho fa finta di non vederlo, oppure non scava profondamente nell'altro, non cerca di capire i sui bisogni.
> Del traditore perchè non confida al compagno/a il suo malessere, forse per paura.
> L'amante è la pezza di rattoppo della relazione.
> Penso che una colpa l'abbia la rouitine quotidiana, il lavoro, i vari problemi, che piano piano diventano i motivi principali per cui ci impegnamo, trascurando mogli, mariti, figli.


E' tutto sicuramente vero, verissimo.
Epperò....non sono convinta al 100 %. Secondo me non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali, alcuni scaturiscono da queste cause, forse TUTTI trovano comunque in queste cause un terreno comune, ma TALVOLTA, talvolta, uno può proprio innamorarsi di un'altra persona.
A me è successo, sto faticosamente risalendo la china, e disamorandosi: mi aiuta la consapevolezza della PICCOLEZZA del soggetto amato, ma a volte sto male, sai? E' dura.
E non ho nessun desiderio di trovarmi un altro amante, amici e impegni ne ho a iosa, io - seppure assurdamente - volevo lui.
Solo che non posso averlo, mi devo rassegnare. Non solo, non mi farebbe BENE averlo, perché mio marito è un uomo MIGLIORE sotto tutti i punti di vista. Ma il mal di pancia ce l'ho sempre.
Ovviamente mi auguro che non sia il tuo caso, e direi che tua moglie è una gran donna, si è giustamente incazzata e pero' poi è diventata seduttiva, ti vuole bene ed è molto femminile.
Non perderla, non farle questo ora, non te lo perdonerebbe.
Un bacio


----------



## VLAD (12 Maggio 2006)

No non lo faccio, ma non perchè è una grandonna, ma perchè la amo.


----------



## vlad (16 Maggio 2006)

*non ce la faccio*

Non ce la faccio, dico delle cose per autonvincermi, ma non ci credo. Penso sempre all'altra, non riesco a togliermela dalla testa, più passa il tempo e peggio è. Ora i rapporti con istr. si sono raffreddati, ci guardiamo solo, lei sorride, eppure io sto peggio di prima, mi sento privato del rapporto, mi sentro castrato. Non ce la faccio puù, ho parlato con voi, con un amico, e le cose cambiano ma solo per poco tempo, pio ritorna tutto come prima.
Ho voglia di piangere, c'ho un peso sul petto che non mi fa dormire, non mi fa respirare.
Voglio dirle tutto, che mi piace, che sono terribilmente attratto da lei, debbo togliermi sto peso, magari mi sono immaginato tutto, magari mi manda a quel paese, faccio una figura di m**da, mi dice che sono uno stronzo, non me ne frega niente, ma debbo diglierlo.
Non ce la faccio più a tenermi tutto dentro.
Sto male. c'ho voglia di piangere.
Che casino.
Ma perchè, perchè.


----------



## Bruja (16 Maggio 2006)

*vlad*

Diglielo...........e che sia finita!
Può essere che sia proprio lei a farti guarire in fondo esistono anche donne che dopo la conquista si rivolgono altrove perchè paghe di aver soddisfatto il proprio ego.
Non ti sei fatto delle fisime, anche se non lo credi tu sei molto trasparente per lei, e lei ha capito benissimo............. sei tu che non hai capito!  Ti sei la parte debole di questa storia e lo si evince dal fatto che soffri e non sai se a proposito o a vuoto.
Parlale, dille semplicemente quello che provi e vedi come la prende........ chissà che non sia la volta che tu esca da questo labirinto di autoconvinzioni.
Qualunque verità ormai per te è meglio dei dubbi che ti attanagliano.
Bruja

p.s.- Spero che tua moglie non sappia mai quello che ti passa per la testa; non serve che tu metta in atto un tradimento, è lo spiritpo con cui affronti la vostra ricostruzione che nasce su palafitte in una palude.  I magistrati delle acque della Serenissima dicevano "palo fa paluo"........cioè palo fa palude, e sulla palude non si costruisce nulla!!


----------



## VLAD (16 Maggio 2006)

scusa ma secondo lei cosa a capito?
ed io che cosa non ho capito?


----------



## Bruja (16 Maggio 2006)

*vlad*

Lei ha capito che sbavi per lei, ed in base al carattere che ha si regolerà di conseguenza su come comportarsi con te.  Se si vuole divertire starà al gioco finchè ne avrà voglia, poi magari cercherà altre emozioni; diversamente........... non si accontenterà, ti intrigherà sempre di più e poi ti metterà alla prova.  Nessuna donna con un carattere forte ed una notevole influenza su un uomo accetta di fare a lungo la comprimaria. E non serve neppure che si separi o conviviate, le basta sapere che tu sei in sue mani e che tua moglie non ha possibilità di alcun veto.  Diversamente, qualunque donna qui dentro ti potrebbe attestare che se non avesse fatto queste considerazioni ti avrebbe preso da parte e ti avrebbe detto chiaro che, a scanso di equivoci, la vostra è una sana conoscenza (amizizia al presente è parola grossa per lei) e che i vostri rapporti devono restare in un ambito asettico, proprio in virtù di quello che tu stai vivendo con tua moglie.
Se una donna non sa una cosa, in un probabile triangolo, spesso è perchè non la vuole sapere oppure perchè non riveste interesse per lei.  
Tu sai bene che stai giocando con un fiammifero molto intrigante vicino ad una tannica di benzina; incendiarla è un attimo, il problema sarà spegnerla e poi valutare dove siano arrivate le fiamme............. più chiara di così dovrei farti un disegnino, ma in disegno sono proprio una frana.
Bruja


----------



## vlad (16 Maggio 2006)

scusami ma ora sono talmente confuso che non capisco più nulla.
Mi stai dicendo che sta giocando con me? che si sta divertendo a stuzzicarmi? oppure che sta facendo tremendamente sul serio? se è cosi allora deve dirmelo in faccia, se per lei è un gioco, per me non lo è, forse non se ne rende conto,ma io non posso continuare ad andare avanti così, sta cosa mi sta sfinendo. 
Non ci sto con la testa.
Domani le chiedo un chiarimento, ed è la prima volta nella mia vita che faccio una cosa del genere. che affronto una donna che mi piace senza sapere quello che voglio, senza obiettivo.
Che le dico? le dico che cosa provo? le chiedo che intenzioni ha? che ho frainteso?
gia so che qualsiasi cosa dirò sarà una disastro per me, farò una figura di m.... 
e allora che ci vado a fare?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Maggio 2006)

*Vlad...*



			
				VLAD ha detto:
			
		

> deve dirmelo in faccia, se per lei è un gioco,


Leggi bene quel che hai scritto vlad.

Cosa vuoi che ti venga a dire lei? 
Lei vede uno che gli sorride, che ogni tanto si intrattiene con lei, che ha una moglie, ma è evidentemente interessato a lei.
Ne è probabilmente lusingata, probabilmente è anche disponibile, ma non sta certo a chiedersi se tu soffri per lei! 

Ma sei fuori?!?

Mi sa che vorresti anche la certezza, o che magari fosse lei a fare il primo passo, in modo da evitarti eventuali figure di m....!

Inizio a credere che tutte le tue indecisioni non siano affatto legate al voler bene o meno davvero a tua moglie, al figlio/a in arrivo, etc etc ma solo alla paura di fare una figuraccia!

Fà un pò come credi...ma non cercare a questo punto alibi (soprattutto con te stesso) qui!


----------



## Bruja (16 Maggio 2006)

*vlad*

Come vedi il vero confuso sei tu..........sai quello che provi ma non sai nulla circa il suo reale interessamento, vorresti chiarire ma il timore è che ti ritrovi con una porta in faccia o una figura meschina..............
Non servono molte domande, bastano le tue risposte.  Stai vivendo in modo unilaterale questa storia e non sai neppure se lei ne sia al corrente, o peggio se, come penso, lo sappia benissimo ma non abbia interesse a giacare la partita. Cerchiamo di essere concreti, se lo ha capito e ti lascia in questo stato è perfida, diversamente la cosa non la rigfuarda oltre i normali convenevoli.
Ora capisci perchè, al di là di quello che provi, stai caminando come su una lastra di ghiaccio sull'acqua.......... se è troppo sottile si rompe e rischi di annegare, se è solida, hai sempre la possibilità di scivolare e farti male.  E alla fine della corsa c'è sempre tua moglie. 
Più chiara di così che ti posso dire, che una donna davvero apprezzabile avrebbe già chiarito? Che spero non si stia divertendo, ma sarebbe davvero una sempliciotta se non avesse chiara la situazione? Che i rischi sono tutti e solo tuoi?
Credimi non sò più che altro dire, anzi una cosa posso dirla, pensa al dopo; nella migliore delle ipotesi, che lei sia quella che speri e iniziate una storia che futuro avete? Meglio tu che futuro hai...... una vita duplice per quel che potrà durare e la fine del tuo matrimonio con un figlio in arrivo.
Certo c'è l'altra ipotesi, che sia una sciacquetta, che alle tue proposte ceda e abbiate una bella storia di passione e sesso............ e per questa storia tu stai tanto male e rischi la catastrofe.
Con questo ho finito di annoiarti e di essere spiacevole, ma credimi, tutte le professioni di altruismo, di vicinanza e di colloquialità che ti si possono fare, alla fine, servono per il minuto che le leggi.  Tu in cuor tuo hai deciso di lasciarti andare alla passione ed alla storia che hai nella tua mente.  Forse non è neppure lei quella che davvero ti prende quanto la condizione di continua eccitazione e febbrilità in cui ti immergi quando la pensi.
Convincitene tu sei innamorato di quello che provi e che ti ha stimolato, è l'oggetto del desiderio, ma il soggetto sei tu e la tua voglia.  Riflettici prima non solo di ricostruire una leame serio con tua moglie, ma anche di pensare che con lei le cose vadano come neppure speri. Lei potrebbe  non voler entrare nei tuoi progetti sentimentali.
Scusami, ma qualcuno che ti mostri la realtà e ti faccia uscire dal tuo film passionale bisogna pure che ci sia, visto che tu fai ottimi proponimenti ma non riesci a mantenerne granchè.
Non vorrei caricare ancora la tua posizione di negatività, ma forse Fedifrago non ha tutti i torti e questa signora che ti ha fatto perdere il lume magari è anche meno astuta, sottile, cosciente e tattica di quanto la facciamo noi...........e si tratta solo della solita donna che è lusingata dall'interesse di un uomo che le dedica attenzioni che non riceve da tempo in casa sua, ed per quel che le compete basta e avanza.  Non ne facciamo una Mata Hari o una Pompadour, è una donna la cui vanità è solleticata dalla tua evidentissima dedizione.
Ricordati sempre quello che dico spesso, la moglie noiosa di uno è l'amante appassionata di un altro..............domandati il perchè?!
Buona serata
Bruja


----------



## vlad (17 Maggio 2006)

So che l'unica via di salvezza è quella di non vederla più.
Oggi salto la palestra, ci vado nei giorni in cui non c'è.
Vediamo se resisto, perchè comunque sto male a non vederla.
Sembra una decisione contro me stesso.

Scusate se quello che scrivo è banale, ma lo faccio per sfogarmi, perchè di questo non posso parlarne con nessuno, e non posso tenermi tutto dentro.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Maggio 2006)

vlad ha detto:
			
		

> Scusate se quello che scrivo è banale, ma lo faccio per sfogarmi, perchè di questo non posso parlarne con nessuno, e non posso tenermi tutto dentro.


Nei sentimenti non c'è nulla di banale 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Stai tranquillo, ti capiamo.
Si, forse non vederla più è  una buona soluzione
Un bacio


----------



## vlad (18 Maggio 2006)

Ieri non sono andato in palestra, e stanotte non ho dormito, pensavo a lei.


----------



## Bruja (18 Maggio 2006)

*...........*

E la penserai per parecchi giorni ancora, diversamente che significato avrebbe la parola rinuncia  e, quella ben più importante, salvaguardia di sè.......
Nilla si ottiene senza qualche sacrificio, ma se può darti qualche conforto, pensa che stai dimostrando a te stesso che TU sei più importante dcelle pulsioni esterne e sii consapevole che in questo modo vivi la vita, non è la vita a farti vivere per impulsi.
Adesso non sarà gran cosa per te, ma fai passare un po' di tempo e vedrai tutto più chiaramente.
Nella peggiore delle ipotesi, se questa donna è tanto devastante per la tua serenità, forse il pensiero importante non è come gestire questa situazione ma piuttosto che cosa vuoi fare e come potrai stare nella tua famiglia.  
Tu hai dei diritti, ma li ha anche tua moglie , e non merita di condividere una raltà fondata su una volontà abbastanza fragile.
I tuoi diritti si fermano davanti ai diritti altrui, inoltre darei un'occhiata anche ai doveri; se vedrai l'impossibilità in questo senso, sarebbe giusto che tu oltre a stare male per la donzella ti interrogassi su cosa sia giusto fare verso  tua moglie e le promesse fattele. Tutti possono cambiare idea, ma allora è necessario chiarire. L'ambiguità non paga mai.
A parer mio questa storia, per l'intensità, l'irragionevolezza e la connotazione generale è una pure e semplice sbandata, resa più interessante proprio dall'impossibilità di non consumarla che suggerisce il buon senso.
Bruja


----------



## VLAD (18 Maggio 2006)

Nella peggiore delle ipotesi comunque non potrei lasciare la mia famiglia adesso, c'è troppo in mezzo, è come se uccidessi.
E pensare che dal 2002 fino a tutto il 2004 insieme a mia moglie abbiamo passato crisi veramente profonde, ci siamo detti tante volte, lasciamoci, lei diceva di non sentire più nulla per me, sembrava che non mi amasse più
Poi nel 2004 è entrata in depressione, non faceva più nulla, piangeva senza motivo, non gli fregava più nulla, anche con i suoi genitori andava malissimo. Allora ho cercato in tutti i modi di aiutarla, l'ho convinta ad andare dallo psicologo, gli ho detto che ero pronto ad andare via se ero io la causa del suo male, mi sono dovuto occupare delle faccende di casa, e soprattutto di mia figlia, che a quattro anni già mostrava i segni del rapporto tra me e mia moglie.
Notti insonni, basava una parola sbagliata che lei piantava tutto ed andava via. Insomma un disastro.
E ora, dopo tanto penare, lei ormai è guarita, abbiamo passato un anno  veramente felice, andava tutto talmente bene che mi è venuta voglia di ingrandire la famiglia, di fare un'altro figlio, di investirci sopra, perchè ci credo, mi capita sta sbandata, proprio a me che ho fatto di tutto per rimettere in piedi il matrimonio.
E' per questo che sono titubante a tradire, Io una crisi matrimoniale l'ho già passata e so bene cosa significa in termini psicologici e fisici.

Rileggendo tutto ti dico che ai ragione al 1000 per 100, che sto facendo la cosa giusta
però
però 
c'è una parte di me che vuol piantare tutto e scappare via con lei, che pensa che questa sia la donna della mia vita, 
di pensarci bene perche è la seconda volta in 35 anni che ti senti così,
che sto perdendo un treno che non ripasserà più, 
che me ne pentirò a vita,
che la gioia che mi darebbe sarebbe superiore al rimorso per il male fatto a mia moglie ed ai miei figli.
La vita è proprio strana.


----------



## Bruja (18 Maggio 2006)

*vlad*

Io mi fermo a questo paragrafo del tuo post:

"Rileggendo tutto ti dico che ai ragione al 1000 per 100, che sto facendo la cosa giusta
però
però 
c'è una parte di me che vuol piantare tutto e scappare via con lei, che pensa che questa sia la donna della mia vita, 
di pensarci bene perche è la seconda volta in 35 anni che ti senti così,
che sto perdendo un treno che non ripasserà più, 
che me ne pentirò a vita,
che la gioia che mi darebbe sarebbe superiore al rimorso per il male fatto a mia moglie ed ai miei figli.
La vita è proprio strana."

Non importa che io abbia ragione, conta che tu dopo tanta crisi e dopo aver ricucito il rapporto della tua vita, quello matrimoniale, ora, dopo tanto penare veda questa persona come la tentazione che risolverebbe la tua felicità!  Ma chi te lo garantisce?  Il fatto che ora hai perso la testa?  Non ti pare naturale che dopo stress, problemi e tanta cura per aiutare tua moglie ora questa donna ti sembri come la risposta alla tua voglia di passione per un verso e di riposo sentimentale: e sì, questa offre solo benessere e piacevoli pensieri....... e come mai? Semplicemente perchè tu la vedi al meglio, e lei si mostra come tu vorresti che fosse.
Andiamo, credi che in casa sia un angelo di virtù ed una angelica compagna di vita? Hai un'età che difficilmente fa credere alle favole ed alle fate turchine!  E come mai questa sig nora piena di qualità e virtù è disponibile ad essere corteggiata ed "amichevolmente" intrigata?  
Tu continui a perderti nel pensiero che sei tu che ti illudi e vorresti sperare, ma io credo che questa donna "sognata" sia una persona che ha due piedi ben piantati per terra e nessuna voglia di fare voli pindarici. Non è di quelle a cui basta un "peter pan" per perdersi, credo abbia idee molto più concrete; tu sei persona da languori e sublimazioni del piacere, lei credo abbia più pratica con la contabilità della vita.
Fatti un favore, e non per tua moglie ma per te, smettila di pensare che "stai sempre a pensare a lei", è il modo migliore per restare impantanato in questa forma ossessiva e compulsiva di pensiero dominante. 
Prendila senza offesa, ma alzerei un tantino il valore di quello a cui vale la pena dedicare la parte migliore di te.
Bruja


----------



## vlad (23 Maggio 2006)

*Addio*

Dopo averla incontrata casualmente venerdì, ed esserne rimasto sconvolto, ieri sono riandato in palestra con l'intento di vederla e confessarmi. L'ho fatto, le ho detto che non ci saremmo più rivisti perchè sono follemente innamorato di lei. 
Lei ha detto che è meglio così, che è la cosa giusta, che adesso devo pensare a mia moglie.
Sto a pezzi.
Sono andato via ed ho pianto, notte in bianco, stamattina ho pianto di nuovo ed ho male al cuore.
So che non la rivedro più.
Ho fatto la cosa giusta?
So solo che questo è il piu grosso sacrificio che abbia mai fatto. Speriamo che il tempo mi aiuti a superare questo momento.
Grazie a tutti voi.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Maggio 2006)

vlad ha detto:
			
		

> Dopo averla incontrata casualmente venerdì, ed esserne rimasto sconvolto, ieri sono riandato in palestra con l'intento di vederla e confessarmi. L'ho fatto, le ho detto che non ci saremmo più rivisti perchè sono follemente innamorato di lei.
> Lei ha detto che è meglio così, che è la cosa giusta, che adesso devo pensare a mia moglie.
> Sto a pezzi.
> Sono andato via ed ho pianto, notte in bianco, stamattina ho pianto di nuovo ed ho male al cuore.
> ...


E' più forte di me, ma trovo abbastanza inopportuno confessare ad una donna di essere "follemente innamorato di lei" mentre tua moglie è INCINTA! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Inopportuno e grottesco!

Però meriti anche tu ascolto, perciò metterò l'indignazione da parte: scusami 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non stai facendo un sacrificio, di' la verità...hai detto a lei questa cosa perché speravi ti tirasse DENTRO una relazione, e mi permetto di dirlo perché l'ho fatto anch'io. La stessa identica cosa. Lui mi ha tirato dentro, fregandosene delle mie proteste "virtuose" e io ho preso l'alibi al volo di un sentimento "cui resisti non potest".
L'unica vera buona notizia è che lei ha graziosamente "acconsentito" a non farne niente. Spero volesse proprio ed esplicitamente rifiutarti, non sarebbe meglio per tutti i coinvolti?!
Un augurio, comunque, per il tuo figlio in procinto di nascere e per tutti voi


----------



## Vlad. (23 Maggio 2006)

No, non l'ho fatto sperando che lei mi aprisse la strada, perchè se l'avesse fatto non avrei avuto comunque il coraggio di andare avanti.

L'ho fatto perchè volevo che lei sapesse che gli voglio bene, e se davvero lo vuoi ai bisogno di comunicarlo,e poi non volevo sparire così, senza dargli una spiegazione.

Riguardo al grottesco c'hai ragione, io stesso penso di peggio.
Sembra incomprensibile, anni addietro vidi un film, non ricordo il titolo, c'era Castellito e Penelope Cruz, lui tradiva lei mentre era incinta, aveva perso la testa, allora non l'ho capii, pensai ad una storia assurda, una stronzata di film, eppure, solo ora ho ne capisco il senso.
C'è un detto che dice " l'amore va al di la' del bene e del male "
ed è sicuramente vero, bisogna comunque essere pronti a pagarne le conseguenze.

Io mi sto tirando indietro, e le conseguenze le sto pagando adesso, magari se avessi consumato il tradimento ne avrei fatto le spese successivamente e sicuramente sarebbero state maggiori per me e per chi mi sta vicino.
Resta comunque il fatto che sta soffrendo e non posso colpevolizzarmi per questo, non è qualcosa che posso spegnere a comando, magari fosse così semplice.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Maggio 2006)

> L'ho fatto perchè volevo che lei sapesse che gli voglio bene, e se davvero lo vuoi ai bisogno di comunicarlo,e poi non volevo sparire così, senza dargli una spiegazione.


Io non giudico. Ho tradito anch'io.
Però, no, dire ad un altro che gli vuoi bene è addossargli un grosso impegno, quello di prendere atto dei tuoi sentimenti e casomai esprimersi sul punto. Personalmente, ritengo sarebbe stato meglio compiere il sacrificio fino in fondo e TACERE.



> Riguardo al grottesco c'hai ragione, io stesso penso di peggio.
> Sembra incomprensibile, anni addietro vidi un film, non ricordo il titolo, c'era Castellito e Penelope Cruz, lui tradiva lei mentre era incinta, aveva perso la testa, allora non l'ho capii, pensai ad una storia assurda, una stronzata di film, eppure, solo ora ho ne capisco il senso.
> C'è un detto che dice " l'amore va al di la' del bene e del male "
> ed è sicuramente vero, bisogna comunque essere pronti a pagarne le conseguenze.


Il titolo è "Non ti muovere", è tratto da un bellissimo romanzo di Margaret Mazzantini, che consiglio a tutti, perché dipinge una bella figura maschile (si fa per dire) di "Narciso" (di cui al mio post mattutino sulla thread "Non c'è limite al peggio").
Io non nego che l'amore possa colpire a tradimento, è indubbio. Bisognerebbe però che tu nel tempo ti spiegassi cosa di questa persona - così somigliante a tua moglie, ricordi? - ti ha colpito a tal punto.
Ti consiglio anche "Sesso e Amore" di Alberoni per la distinzione tra vero innamoramento e "infatuazione erotica".



> Io mi sto tirando indietro, e le conseguenze le sto pagando adesso, magari se avessi consumato il tradimento ne avrei fatto le spese successivamente e sicuramente sarebbero state maggiori per me e per chi mi sta vicino.


Sicuramente. Il prezzo sarebbe stato altissimo, proprio per le particolari condizioni (un figlio che sta per nascere, etc.)




> Resta comunque il fatto che sta soffrendo e non posso colpevolizzarmi per questo, non è qualcosa che posso spegnere a comando, magari fosse così semplice.


Nessuno dice che ti devi colpevolizzare. Però adesso devi ( a te stesso e ai tuoi) un passetto in più. Devi andare OLTRE la sofferenza della "Rosa che non colsi", razionalizzare questa sbandata e uscirne. Mettere letteralmente quella persona FUORI dai tuoi pensieri e dalla tua vita.
E' dura ma si può fare, te lo garantisco. Ribadisco il sollievo per il fatto che lei non ti abbia dato corda
Un bacio


----------



## Bruja (23 Maggio 2006)

*vlad*

Hai fatto bene, la scelta, anche se dura è quella giusta.
Aprirei una parentesi sulla reazione di lei: cosa avrebbe potuto fare di diverso?
Se ti fossi offerto di avere una storia, probabilmente avrebbe fatto la ritrosa stando alla finestra per constatare la tua insitenza, e se ne fosse valsa la pena avrebbe deciso secondo la sua eventuale disponibilità, quindi il suo valore morale non lo conosceremo comunque. Tu hai detto che sei innamorato ma che ti tiri indietro per non avere ulteriori tentazioni; che poteva mai rispondere dovendo dare la figura della persona rispettabile e perbene?
Forse lei è davvero così, ma tu scegliendo, a mio avviso, nella direzione giusta, hai fatto sì che lei non avesse altra scelta di reazione.  Pensaci bene!!!!!
Ha fatto di necessità virtù. 
Confermo che, nonostante la tua "disperazione", col tempo starai sempre meglio, anche se resta sempre il solito nodo da risolvere! Devi interrogarti su quanto veramente vuoi ricostruire la tua vita di marito e di padre...... e questo solo tu puoi saperlo.
Stammi bene
Bruja


----------



## vlad (25 Maggio 2006)

*solo 3 giorni*

Sono passati solo tre giorni che non la vedo e mi sembra un'eternità.
Da quando le ho confessato il mio amore e la mia decisione di non vedrla più sto peggio di prima. Mi manca terribilmente, mi manca tutto di lei. Ho voglia di rivederla più di prima. Mi sento come se avessi fatto una cosa che non volevo, e ci soffro. 
Ho paura di aver sbagliato.
Reggetevi pechè adesso la dico grossa.
Io mi sento di amarla, ma come è possibile se fra di noi non c'è stato nulla? non so nemmeno cosa prova per me eppure....

Verena ma come si fa a lasciare una pesona che ami?, ad un certo punto devi odiare qualcosa di lui, altrimenti è impossibile, come fai a continuare a vivere?
Io non la conosco profondamente per cui non vedo neanche un difetto a cui aggrapparmi per odiarla.
Inoltre mi sento solo, terribilmente solo, nonostante mia moglie, mia figlia.
La sero mi addormento pensando a lei , mi sveglio ripensando a lei.
E durante la giornata il pensiero va da lei e da mia moglie, in continuazione.
Sto tempestando di telefonate mia moglie, per sentirmela vicino, ma niente.
Mi sono innamorato di lei, non c'è altra spiegazione.
Ciò significa che non amo più mia moglie?


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Maggio 2006)

Significa solo che stai elaborando il lutto, la perdita.

L'hai idealizzata, posta sul piedistallo, per questo ti riesce difficile liberartene, la vedi lassù, ma là l'hai messa tu e solo tu la puoi togliere.

Come si fa a lasciare una persona che si ama? Anteponendo a quell'amore un altro più grande, e non parlo di quello per moglie e figlia, che già potrebbero essere sufficenti, ma , soprattutto, di quello per te stesso.

Sei innamorato dell'amore, caro vlad, per lei hai un'infatuazione, una cotta ma tieni duro e passerà (tieniti occupato specie nei momenti in cui saresti solo, vai al cinema a teatro, fai una gita con tua figlia, ritrovati in compagnia...), ogni giorno un passo più lontano, uno alla volta...


----------



## Verena67 (25 Maggio 2006)

Fedifrago ha detto:
			
		

> L'hai idealizzata, posta sul piedistallo, per questo ti riesce difficile liberartene, la vedi lassù, ma là l'hai messa tu e solo tu la puoi togliere.
> 
> Come si fa a lasciare una persona che si ama? Anteponendo a quell'amore un altro più grande, e non parlo di quello per moglie e figlia, che già potrebbero essere sufficenti, ma , soprattutto, di quello per te stesso.
> 
> Sei innamorato dell'amore, caro vlad, per lei hai un'infatuazione, una cotta ma tieni duro e passerà (tieniti occupato specie nei momenti in cui saresti solo, vai al cinema a teatro, fai una gita con tua figlia, ritrovati in compagnia...), ogni giorno un passo più lontano, uno alla volta...


Sante parole, Fedifrago! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il vero amore è un'altra cosa, la tua è solo infatuazione. Lo dici chiaramente, Vlad, "Non sai niente di lei", non ne conosci i difetti, come puoi amare?!
Si ama conoscendo davvero, vedendo fino in fondo chi hai davanti.
E Fedifrago ha ragione: l'unico modo per lasciare una persona che ami (e IO LO SO 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) è anteporre a quell'amore quello per TE STESSO!! Pensa a te stesso come l'uomo che lascia per un'ESTRANEA di cui non sa nulla la propria moglie incinta! TI PIACERESTI?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







			
				Vlad ha detto:
			
		

> Verena ma come si fa a lasciare una pesona che ami?, ad un certo punto devi odiare qualcosa di lui, altrimenti è impossibile, come fai a continuare a vivere?
> Io non la conosco profondamente per cui non vedo neanche un difetto a cui aggrapparmi per odiarla.


Caro Vlad, se fosse così facile disporre dei sentimenti (oggi ti amo, domani no) nessuno di noi sarebbe qui a parlarne 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non è facile per niente!
Io il mio amante lo AMO ancora, e siccome lo amavo anche 18 anni fa penso che, in un certo senso, lo amerò sempre.
Anche se detesto alcuni suoi difetti, la sua debolezza di carattere, le (in)volontarie bugie con le quali mi ha dipinto un futuro che poi non è stato in grado di concretizzare.
Ma AMO PIU' ME STESSA e la mia COERENZA, e so che non sarei felice a fare - senza prospettive - "l'altra donna".
Come dice Fedifrago, un passo alla volta. Oggi sono 25 giorni, anche se questo - del mio abbandono - è un lungo cammino iniziato a fine gennaio....e ancora soffro, ma piano, piano, giorno dopo giorno, il dolore si attenua, la vita riempie gli argini con nuove cose, nuovi pensieri, nuove esigenze, e il posto per LUI si riduce...
Un grosso augurio , non cedere!!! Non te lo perdoneresti mai!


----------



## Bruja (25 Maggio 2006)

*vlad*

Quello che c'era da dire lo hanno già detto in modo perfetto gli altri, l'amore non è una sbandata o un obnubilazione mentale, e questo sta all'amore vero come una scorpacciata di dolci sta ad un pranzo raffinato.
Avrai ancora sensazioni simili, e sarai tentato di credere che lei non abbia difetti (stai scherzando vero? sarebbe non umana!!!) ma ne ha come tutti, solo che non ne vedi perchè hai la tua cotta che ti fodera occhi e percezioni.
Cerca di vedere questo traguardo come una rivincita sulla tua volontà che questa storia ha reso fragilissima. Non te ne pentirai.
Lo sai vero cosa si dice quando una persona desidera fortemente qualcosa? Che c'è di peggio che non averla, ed è averla........ con tutte le sue disillusioni.
Bruja


----------



## vlad (25 Maggio 2006)

*grazie*

Grazie a tutti, sembrero banale ma ho scarsa esperienza in faccende di cuore.
La prima cotta che ho avuto è stata quella per mia moglie, a 15 anni. Dopo esserci lasciati e rimessi insieme un'infinità di volte (a quell'età si cambiano desideri in fretta), ci siamo messi insieme seriamente a 23 anni, dopo due anni che non ci frequentavamo più, ci siamo rivisti ed è scattato qualcosa. Fino s qualche mese fa lei era l'unica donna che vedevo, certo vedevo ed incontravo altre donne, magari più belle fisicamente, ma nessuna alla sua altezza, lei era insuperabile. Fino a qualche mese fa.
Poi incontro lei. e mi succede la stessa cosa.
Io ho capito che lei assomoglia tantissimo a mia moglie di quando eravamo fidanzati,  allegra spensierata, stesse caratteristiche fisiche (non immaginatevi una modella), caratteriali, abbstanza colta, con la passione per il ballo, una copia di mia moglie, oppure mia moglie è una copia di lei.

E' vero non ne conosco i difetti.

E soffro.

Il fatto che voi dite che ho fatto la cosa giusta, mi aiuta.
Perchè non essendoci mai passato a volte non mi sembra la cosa giusta.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Maggio 2006)

vlad ha detto:
			
		

> una copia di mia moglie, oppure mia moglie è una copia di lei.
> 
> E' vero non ne conosco i difetti.
> 
> ...


Senza offesa, Vlad, questa cosa che dici mi fa star male 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma come?! Non puoi dire di due donne che sono l'una "la copia dell'altra"!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ciascuna di loro ha la sua individualità, se sapessero una cosa del genere ti menerebbero da mattina a sera! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi vien quasi da pensare che, forse come dici tu per inesperienza, tu non ti sia innamorato di una PERSONA ma di un'IDEA DI FEMMINILITA', guarda caso la stessa.
Ma, se graffi la patina (e credimi, anch'io sono stata idealizzata e non poco, e la cosa mi ha fatto incavolare tremendamente, perché io tengo alla mia personalità e alle mie peculiarità, sia nel bene che nel male!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ), scopriresti non due IDEE DI ETERNO FEMMININO, ma due persone vere, di carne e di sangue, con pregi e difetti e sogni e idee, una delle quali sta portando in grembo UN FIGLIO TUO!!!

Rifletti su questa cosa, perché è importante!!!
Io non credo tu ami quest'estranea (peraltro sicuramente persona degnissima) ma un'idea di femminilità che già ti fece innamorare di tua moglie a più riprese, come dici.
Non buttare tutto all'aria per un'illusione, tieni duro, e impegnati - dimenticata l'altra, che è un sogno, NON ESISTE - a conoscere meglio la persona di carne e di sangue che con generosità ti sta accanto da una vita.
Un grosso bacio


----------



## Old Albatros (25 Maggio 2006)

*Modello di donna e miraggi*

Sottoscrivo Verena Vlad. Hai un modello di donna e di femminilità in mente e lo stai inseguendo. Ma i modelli sono come miraggi, più ti ci vuoi avvicinare e più loro si allontanano. Il rischio è che facendo troppa strada verso il miraggio, poi, quando ti accorgi dell'illusione, potresti non essere più in grado di tornare al punto di partenza.


----------



## Bruja (25 Maggio 2006)

*Verena*

Comprendo la tua alterazione alle parole di vlad, ma cerca di rammentare quando la fase dell' innamoramento è forte, quando le realtà e le verità sono annebbiate dallo stato sentimentale in cui si versa.
E' naturale che lui adesso abbia confusione anche verso l'AMORE che prova per la moglie e l'innamoramento che ha per l'altra; non saremmo qui a disquisirne. La verità è che deve passare del tempo, aspettare che si crei quella distanza che gli permetterà di vedere chiaro in sé e in quella persona che lui idealizza.
E non credo neppure che sia innamorato di un eterno femminino a fotocopia di sè stesso, no, piuttosto è innamorato dell'amore, dell'ebrezza che sente in questo stato. Dice di averla provata due volte e con queste due donne, l'avesse provata più volte non starebbe a perdersi nella comparazione fra le due. Non per nulla sono certa che si è trattato di momento e di occasione giusta........... lui non ne è consapevole, ma quella o un'altra, a lui sarebbe sembrata comunque la persona ideale.
Il raffronto con la moglie è ininfluente dal momento che lui vede attraverso gli occhi dell'innamoramento; sono certa che noi, a freddo vedremmo due persone tutt'affatto diverse e accomunate da qualche caratteristica che potremmo riscontrare in una percentuale altissima di persone in generale.
Per il nostro Vlad, come diceva Eduardo: "Ha da passà 'a nuttata!!"

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## vlad (25 Maggio 2006)

Hai ragione sono stato un pò superficiale, non intendevo dire che sono uguali, intendevo dire che entrambe hanno quelle caratteristiche che mi piacciono in una donna, più quel non so che..... che mi fa girare la testa.

Mi sembra di essere nella situazione in cui tutti vedono chiaramente una cosa, tranne io.


----------



## vlad (29 Maggio 2006)

*sono crollato*

l'ultimo volta che ho scritto era giovedi, venerdi infatti è stata una buona giornata, sono ho pensato a lei pochissimo, mi stavo quasi convincendo che è un'infatuazione.
Sabato però sono crollato a seguito di quello che vi raccondo adesso
La mattina presto, vado a far pesca subaquea con un amico, e questo mi racconta che ha conosciuto una a ballare la salsa, una bella tipa, con una faccia d'angelo, mora, (ed io penso a lei), gli chiede se è fidanzata e lei gli risponde di si, da due mesi. L'amico ad un certo punto mi dice che lei insegna in palestra, mi prende quasi un colpo, io faccio"ma si chiama S?" Lui "ma perchè la conosci?" ed io "si". E questo attacca con una serie di domande su dove insegna, come è e come non è. Io le evado tutte cercando di far cascare il discorso.
Sono ricrollato, non ho pescato nulla, ed ho passato un fine settimana, pensando a lei.
Mi sono ingelosito pensando al mio amico, ed al suo ragazzo.
Questo è il pensiero che mi frulla in testa da ieri.
Vado in palestra e la rivedo, le chiedo cosa prova per me.
Mi rispondo che è una cazzata, che spero :
1) lei mi dica che fra me e lei non ci sarà mai nulla, così sarà lei a tagliarmi fuori, perchè io non ci riesco;
2) che anche lei provi qualcosa per me ed allora poi si vede.

Ho perso la ragione, Bruja aiutami.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Maggio 2006)

*Una fiaba per Vlad*



			
				vlad ha detto:
			
		

> 1) lei mi dica che fra me e lei non ci sarà mai nulla, così sarà lei a tagliarmi fuori, perchè io non ci riesco;
> 2) che anche lei provi qualcosa per me ed allora poi si vede.
> 
> Ho perso la ragione, Bruja aiutami.


Io non sono Bruja e non ti aiuto, mi verrebbe solo voglia di menarti selvaggiamente! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Capisco tutto, soprattutto la primigenia gelosia maschile (per gli uomini è spesso molto erotico segnare un territorio già occupato e diventare amanti di una donna "impegnata", è una vittoria virile sul rivale nel branco, non lo dico io, ma Alberoni

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ),ma sul serio....
Ma come?! Lei è impegnata e tu ancora insisti, sperando che sia lei "a salvarti dai tuoi errori?" Con tua moglie incinta?! MA SIAMO UOMINI O CAPORALI?!?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Prenditi una buona volta la responsabilità delle tue azioni!!!!

Ti racconto una (brutta) fiaba.
C'era una volta una principessa. Viveva serena, con suo marito, i suoi figli, i suoi interessi, i suoi amici. La mattina venivano gli uccellini a vestirla, come Cenerentola 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per carità aveva anche lei i suoi momenti "no", ma andava avanti, ogni giorno qualche piccolo sacrificio per la famiglia ed era sostanzialmente se non felice, serena.
Finché un giorno ....un bel giorno d'autunno arrivò un principe bruno, alto e tenebroso che lei aveva conosciuto taaaanti anni fa e aveva taaaanto amato. Il Principe le disse "Vieni via con me, anch'io ti ho sempre amato, tutto il resto è stato una sbaglio: noi due siamo nati per appartenerci".
Lei resistette....resistette....resistette...ma il principe era così ammaliante, le prometteva il "per sempre" che aveva sempre sognato, era così accattivante, così intenso, così appassionato...così deciso a farla sua ....e lei ahimé cedette. La sventurata rispose.

Dopo alcuni mesi di immenso amore e passione il Principe cominciò a farfugliare che forse...si....le voleva bene....ma si era sbagliato...non poteva lasciare sua moglie...i suoi figli...il suo castello....non era poi così importante, no?! Capita di "sbagliarsi", no?! Non si poteva "vedersi" e basta? Stare insieme quando capitava e poi tutti felici contenti a casa propria, ad ingannare i rispettivi consorti?

La principessa pensò che il principe, con rispetto parlando, fosse un gran COGLIONE!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Non fare come il principe, Vlad. Non essere un un IMMATURO SUPERFICIALE. UN INFANTILE.
Almeno tu sii uomo, abbi il coraggio delle tue azioni.
Prenditi la responsabilità che deriva dai propri sentimenti.
Se è amore (ma so che non lo è) resisti qualche mese, lascia che tua moglie partorisca in pace, e poi porta la cosa alle estreme conseguenze.
ALTRIMENTI DIMENTICA
Un bacio, anche se non so se te lo meriti


----------



## vlad (29 Maggio 2006)

Se prendere botte significherebbe dimenticarla, bè in questo momento ne vorrei tante finire in ospedale, pultroppo non è così semplice.Io mi sento un grande bastardo, uno stronzo ecc. ecc. solo a pensarle certe cose. Ma mi vengono.
Vuoi sapere a che livello sto?
ieri sera per non pensare a lei mi sono messo a recitare il padre nostro, io che non vado in chiesa da anni.
sto cercando appigli dove reggermi, e voi siete uno di questi.
Ma mi sono spaventato, perchè è bastato sentirne parlare da un'altro, che sono scivolato immediatamente.
siete le uniche persone con cui possa parlare liberamente e sinceramente, anche a costo di essere infantile, banale.
Tu dici resisti, ed io ti rispondo che per resistere adesso ho bisogno di voi, di qualcuno che mi dica "ma che cazzo stai facendo"
perche tanto ormai non ragiono più.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Maggio 2006)

vlad ha detto:
			
		

> Tu dici resisti, ed io ti rispondo che per resistere adesso ho bisogno di voi, di qualcuno che mi dica "ma che cazzo stai facendo"
> perche tanto ormai non ragiono più.


MA CHE CAZZO STAI FACENDO??!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




HAI UNA MOGLIE INCINTA!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ecco, te l'ho detto.
Sai cosa mi ha confessato il mio amante alla fine, in uno sprazzo di sincerità?
Che fino alle terza, quarta volta che abbiamo fatto l'amore non capiva più un cazzo, era sintonizzato solo su quello.

Fatto sta che poi le idee gli si sono schiarite e di parecchio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E io sono qui sola, con il cuore spezzato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E penso sia un coglione.
E sua moglie (se come credo sospetta o addirittura sa ) pensa sicuramente sia un coglione.
E' questo che vuoi essere per loro due e te stesso?!

Sei ancora in tempo. 
Non fare stupidaggini.
Un bacio


----------



## Non registrato (29 Maggio 2006)

*x vlad*

Vlad secondo me
a questo punto non ti resta che affrontare la tua istruttrice a parole,
parlargliene
e cosi capirai (dalla tua adorata) che lei è impegnata e non ti vuole!
cosi forse metterai il cuore in pace
e guarderai tua moglie con la panciona..

sicuramente ti aspetti che lei ti dica di Si,ma sara' sicuramente un bel Nooo


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2006)

*vlad*

Premesso che in amore si possono dare pareri, ma l'unico aiuto arriva da noi stessi, analizziamo il paragrafo della coincidenza dell'incontro fra lei ed il tuo amico. 
Trovo strano che una ragazza fidanzata da due mesi, quindi in pieno innamoramento, abbia tanta dimestichezza a dar confidenza ad altri uomini; non voglio fare la bacchettona, ma domando a tutti come si fa a pensare ad altro se si ama??? 
Tu ne sei la prova vivente, la pensi continuamente!!!!! Ergo è fidanzata proforma e, sinceramente, a me la sua faccia d'angelo mi seduce proprio punto, la trovo anzi ambigua.......
Quanto a te, tua moglie dovrà partorire ed hai "l'obbligo morale" di lasciarla tranquilla, alla fine ne va della serenità di lei e di tuo figlio!  Se poi proprio non ce la farai e questa signorina dalle amicizie numerose riterrai sia la donna della tua vita, farai le scelte che riterrai opportune.
E adesso ti dico quello che direi a te personalmente se fossi un mio amico di vecchia data? 
Ma cosa ti frulla in testa? Ripeto, hai pensato che se chiudi con la tua famiglia, comunque vada, sarai sempre uno che non ha carattere e neppure "palle"!!! Chi ti dice che l'angelica madonnina sarà per te esattamente quella che TU e solo tu credi sia?
E ci hai pensato a quale immagine avrai, dati i termini della tua parabola di padre, una volta che i tuoi figli potranno capire?
Ultimo ma non meno importante, sbagliare a venti, trenta anni può essere rimediabile, ma se ora fai una scelta sbagliata, ti segnerà per sempre, rischi di perdere quello che hai e niente ti confermerà che quello che andrai ad avere sarà come tu lo speri....... e chiudo, chi ti dice che una volta con te (diciamo fidanzata o amante o convivente, quello si vedrà)
questa cara ragazza non faccia esattamente con te quello che fa col l'attuale fidanzato, cioè chiacchieri amabilmente e disponibilmente con altri uomini?  Il tuo amico se non è un marpione di professione non credo passi il tempo a cercare di collezionare donne, quindi se ti ha fatto tante domande è possibile che lei lo abbia tacitamente autorizzato con la sua "carineria". Della serie geloso lo sarai comunque.
Lo dico da sempre, per capire cosa ha in testa ad una donna serve un'altra donna; abbiamo lo stesso modo di ragionare e di progettare, quindi a mio avviso, tu se continui a pensare a cosa fare con lei, avrai poche probabili soluzioni: nella prima ti risponde picche, e non perchè sia feldele ed angelica ma perchè alla fine non sei il suo tipo oppure, e sarebbe pure peggio, accetta e tu inizieresti una serie di azioni illusorie che ti porterebbero, per bene che ti vada, ad una rischiosa avventura. Eventualmente poi, per bene che ti vada con lei, avresti di fronte tua moglie, delusa, amareggiata, tradita, incattivita e, piccolo particolare, tutta la parentela e le amicizie la conforterebbero perchè  proprio farebbero molta fatica a capire.
Non so come tu la veda ma, data la tua particolare situazione, sarebbe come investire ora il tuo capitale nelle azioni della Juventus......
Bruja


----------



## Old auberose (29 Maggio 2006)

*vlad*

vorrei aggiungere solo un "piccolo" particolare al quale forse tu non hai pensato.....
che lei accetti o no una qualsiasi situazione con te, ti immagini cosa può pensare di un uomo nella tua situazione?
Può darsi che questo a te non interessi molto ma, se ci pensi un attimo le soluzioni sono
solo due:
1) se le interessi tanto quanto, ti usa, ti butta, e tu rischi grosso con la TUA famiglia;
2) se è una donna con serie intenzioni non sceglierà certo un uomo che cala le braghe in un momento così delicato della sua compagna.

Auberose


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2006)

*Auberose*

.............hem hem............ non volevo affondare il coltello nella piaga, ma se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta, questa situazione è come il bastone di Cambronne, qualunque cosa si faccia  etc etc etc.....
Ma tu credi che una persona di una certa levatura morale ed intellettuale non avrebbe chiarito già di suo?  Ti pare possibile che una donna non si renda conto dello stato d'animo di un uomo nella condizione in cui lui si trova, famiglia compresa? 
Concludo, a tuo avviso vedendo un uomo in quei termini, una DONNA, e fidanzata, come si dovrebbe comportare in un caso in cui ancora nulla è iniziato?
Va beh......... mi fermo, oggi non è la giornata mondiale delll'aspide 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ciao ciao
Bruja


----------



## Old auberose (29 Maggio 2006)

*eccheaspide!!!!*

Ma Bruja....forse non ricordi che a me capitò con tutto già iniziato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    !!!
E che dovrei pensare di un uomo così?!?!?!?
mah......meglio non dirlo qua....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Auberose


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2006)

*Auberose*

.............non infierire, bastano già le circostanze a rendere questa faccenda una tragica pochade in cui la sola vittima è lui !!!  
Il brutto è che, a volte, non sanno quello che si fanno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old auberose (29 Maggio 2006)

va bene faccio la brava  

	
	
		
		
	


	











Auberose


----------



## vlad (29 Maggio 2006)

avere ragione, qua l'unica vittima sono io, ed il mio carnefice sono sempre io.
Io mi ci sono ficcato, io mi sono innamorato, io mi sono tirato indietro, perchè lei mi ha solo adescato.
chi c'è cascato sono io.
ed ora solo io posso tirami fuori da tutto ciò.
è che ora come ora non vedo come.
l'unica arma è la razionalità, e funziona finchè i sensi dormono.
ma appena ne sento parlare, o se solo la incontro, ed è difficile perchè non c'eravamo mai incontrati prima, sono sicuro che ripiombo nel caos.
ma è proprio sfiga che un compagno di pesca, con cui non condivido nulla, mi venga a parlare proprio di lei? ma che coincidenza è.
sto talmente rincoglionito e concentrato su me stesso che tutto quello che provocherei mi sembra addirittura di poca importanza.
alla faccia del narcisismo/egoismo.
da come mi racconto forse peggio di quello che pensavo.
non credevo d'essere così egoista, così narciso, così concentrato su me stesso.
eppure di sacrifici, rinunce, ne ho fatte, qualche volta mi sono arreso.
ma ora perchè non riesco?
ieri ho pensato, non è che mi sto spaventando per l'arrivo di una nuova figlia, che ho paura di rincominciare di nuovo, ed avendo incontrata una strada che mi riporti indietro sto pensando di percorrerla?
Ciò pure mia moglie che mi chiede perchè ho cambiato giorni, pechè non mi va di andare alla cena della palestra? ed io ad inventare le scuse più disparate.
mi sembra che fino ad ora ho sbagliato tutto, che mi sono lasciato condizionare, che mi sono sposato ma non ero innamorato, che l'amore vero è questo, e va al di sopra di tutto, perchè è l'unica occasione, perchè si vive una volta sola, e non ricapiterà più.


----------



## Old auberose (29 Maggio 2006)

*vlad*

sai?!? Potrebbe anche essere che ti ha preso un pò di paura ....
non ci sarebbe nulla di male, e non saresti il primo uomo che reagisce in qualche modo strano.....

Senti, forse dico una cosa assurda, ma..... e fare un bel colpo di mano ed andare alla cena della palestra con tua moglie?!?!
Pensaci......  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Auberose


----------



## vlad (29 Maggio 2006)

c'ho paura
per i seguenti motivi
1) mia moglie s'accorge di tutto,
    e sarei un pazzo
2) mia moglie non s'accorge di nulla, ma lei non mi guarda nemmeno
    e ci soffrirei da cani
3) lei mi ricambia lo sguardo, oppure ne sono sicuro, mi invita a ballare
 ed io mi riperdo di nuovo
non vedo lati positivi.


----------



## Old auberose (29 Maggio 2006)

Senti Vlad, ti dico sinceramente cosa penso e poi la chiudo qui, perchè non mi piace infierire...
Se tu fossi un uomo abituato a queste cose, forse non ti avrei neanche risposto, ma si sente lontano un miglio che sei sprovveduto, quindi, anche se ti imbarchi in questa faccenda, hai tutto da perdere.
Il perchè è molto semplice, non sapresti sopportarne nè il peso nè gli eventi.
Finiresti veramente con lo sfasciare il tuo matrimonio.
Sinceramente, per certe cose ci vuole anche, scusa la volgarità, un 'par de palle' che tu non hai.

Auberose


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2006)

*vlad*

Intanto alle coincidenze credo solo a quelle ...... ferroviarie, quindi lasciamo correre.
Quanto alla tua vita, non sarebbe davvero male se facessi qualche cosa insieme a tua moglie, e la cena potrebbe essere una occasione.
Forse non ti è chiaro che le persone leggono messaggi trasversali dai comportamenti altrui, quindi se tu tracci una dirittura comportamentale, è chiaro che GLI ALTRI DEVONO PRENDERNE ATTO.
Sul fatto che questa persona sia il grande amore della tua vita sarei molto prudente, ricordati che di lei conosci solo i film che ti sei fatto.......... che ne sai del suo quotidiano.
Davvero credi che non sia anch'essa una persona umana con pregi e (molti) difetti? Non credi che se al posto di tua moglie ai tempi avessi conosciuto lei, ora staremmo a parlare magari di una signora che hai conosciuto, che trovi affascinante e che, guarda caso somiglia proprio a tua moglie?????????
Vorrei aiutarti, ma a volte l'aiuto più grande è un bello scossone! 
Ma davvero sei così certo che questa donna dalle mille e una "virtù" sia tanto diversa da qualunque altra?
Davvero credi che abbia le chiavi della tua felicità? 
Davvero ti risulta difficile immaginare che faccia la svenevole per indole?
Tu ora sei sotto scacco ormonale, ma ricordati che le statistiche dicono che non c'è solo la chat per fare conoscenze piacevoli, e la palestra, entro certi limiti è un luogo d'incontro collaudato. Ti risulta che lei parli solo con te e combini i suoi orari con i tuoi?
Ah già, dimenticavo è molto socievole, pescatore docet!
Immagino tu conosca le tabelline? Ecco adesso prova a fare questa operazione uno x uno x uno e vedere se alla fine di tutte queste moltiplicazioniti i conti tornino non sempre al valore iniziale: ergo tu moltiplichi solo te stesso e le tue sensazioni, dall'altra parte c'è uno zero! 
Non credo infine che tu sia spaventato dalle responsabilità, è solo che la strada saggia è sempre faticosa e difficile, ed è normale che arrivi ogni tanto qualche viottolo di campagna con frasche e ruscelli a tentarci, ma rammenta che ci sono anche strapiombi e fossi!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (29 Maggio 2006)

HEI VLAD!!! entro nel tuo post per la prima volta. Ho letto attentamente le tue affermazioni. Tu ti trovi in una situazione di totale "plagio". Dalle tue parole, emerge, che non fai che mentire te stesso. Egoismo, narcisismo. Sono tutte balle!! LASCIA STARE. E' difficile, ma fallo. Una cosa è certa. Questa, e' una situazione unilaterale. Tu perdi la ragione per lei, e lei nel frattempo amoreggia con un altro. E poi, come puoi sostenere che probabilmente è la donna della tua vita!!!!! Riavvolgi il nastro della tua vita, torna indietro nel tempo, e soffermati, su quanto tempo hai impiegato per conquistare tua moglie. Quello è vero amore. Da uomo a uomo. RITORNA SULLA TERRA!!! Agisci con saggezza, in nome di chi ti vuol bene davvero, e soprattutto in nome di chi sta dentro tua moglie.


----------



## Non registrato (29 Maggio 2006)

auberose ha detto:
			
		

> Sinceramente, per certe cose ci vuole anche, scusa la volgarità, un 'par de palle' che tu non hai.
> 
> Auberose


se c'avevo le palle non stavo a parlarne con voi, avevo gia chiuso la faccenda sapendo qual' era la cosa migliore.
quanto al sopportarne gli eventi, da uomo ti dico come la pensano la maggioranza degli uomini. 
Di lavoro faccio il progettista e vuoi sapere qual'è la differenza tra un progettista ed una persona normale?
L'attidutine a calcolare un'equazione con mille variabili riferite ad un tempo lontano, ovvero, fare delle azioni/interventi per prevedendone gli sviluppi futuri con gli annessi pregi/difetti.
Ecco che io quando parlo con gli altri rimango a bocca aperta perchè mi rendo conto che non vedono oltre il prorpio naso, ovvero, non pensano, parlano per titoli frasi fatte.
Se gli spieghi tutto per filo e per segno alla fine ti dicono pure che si sono persi, ma la verità è che se la cosa è un pò complicata, si arrendono immediatamente.
Non pensano, e vuoi sapere il risultato finale qual'è?
Che all'apparenza, tutti sono esperti di pallone (non sono allenatori), sono esperti di motori (non sanno neanche come funziona), di guerra (non hanno mai sparato), di politica (al massimo votano), di pesca (non hanno mai pescato), di sesso (scopano 1 volta al mese per 10 minuti totali) ecc . di donne (manco c'avessero un harem)
Questo è quello che sento frequentando ambienti dove ci sono solo uomini.
Sono rare le persone maschili con cui intavolare un discorso senza pregiudizi. 
D'altra parte però si può rimanere sul superficiale ed andare tutti d'accordo, innescando ogni tanto polemiche quà e là.
Guadate la tv e vi renderete conto che i programmi che offrono non sono nient'altro che lo specchio della popolazione che li guarda.
Io che sono uno dei pochi a non avere la parabola, perchè dico che tanto non serve ad un cazzo, che è meglio leggere un libro, mi dicono che sono strano.
Perdonami per lo sfogo ma se per palle intendi tradire e gestire la situazione, bè l'ho fatto anch'io e vui sapere come ci riuscivo? non mi fregava niente ne dell'una ne dell'altra non gestivo un bel niente, raccontavo cazzate a tutto spiano, pensavo finche dura me la godo, pensa che sono arrivato a tre in contemporanea, una tradiva aveva il fidanzato, l'amante (un mio amico) ed io che ero l'amante dell'amante.
Ma non mi fregava nulla.
Quando avevo problemi con mia moglie lo sai i consigli che mi arrivavano da quelli tutti dun pezzo ?(con le palle)
"io a mia moglie gli ho mollato uno sganassone che ancora se lo ricorda, da allora è cambiato tutto" un'altro "io gli ho piegato il bastone per appendere i panni sulla schiena, fai così, che capiscono chi comanda".
E fanno i "mafroni"alla prima f...a che gli passa davanti.

Preferisco non avere le palle, ma avere cervello.

Io per superere sta cosa devo capirne i motivi, e solo allora potrò trovare la via per uscirne.
Ecco l'aiuto che mi serve, che sia sbagliato, che avrei tutti contro, che questa non è una madonna, lo so già, e so pure che non pensarci, far finta di nulla, non è nessuna cura.
Ma che voi quando avete un problema con un figlio o sul lavoro avete trovato che la miglior soluzione sia quella di non pensarci?
Mio figlio va male a scuola, penso che basta non guardare le pagelle, fai finta di niente che mica muore.
Tuo marito ti tradisce? la soluzione? non curiosare tra email sms, ecc.ecc. fai finta di niente che ti passa, che tanto poi ritorna da te.
Io voglio un'aiuto a capire perchè ho pensato di tradire mia moglie.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Maggio 2006)

*forse ci siamo...*

Il problema forse non è l'istruttrice della palestra (che state demonizzando, giudicando, sezionando perchè parla con questo e quello...o balla la salsa...ma vi rendete conto?!?!) che "conosciamo" solo attraverso quanto riportato dalla visuale "distorta" di vlad, forse non è la tentazione di tradire in sè e neppure il narcisistico bisogno di soddisfare le proprie voglie di vlad.

Forse è un pò come chi tenta il suicidio (assimilabile è la situazione in cui si è cacciato vlad), è una richiesta di attenzioni, senza la reale intenzione di andare fino in fondo, perchè il dolore non piace a nessuno e lui sa che potrebbe soffrire (e infatti sta cercando tutte le scuse per non arrivare al dunque!).

Quelle attenzioni le chiede a noi, le chiede a sua moglie (che è presa da "altro") ma non le chiede certo all'idealizzata donna perfetta (dai, vlad, manco accorgerti che mentre tu segretamente la desideravi, e secondo te lei corrispondeva, lei in realtà si andava fidanzando con un altro...), perchè appunto sarebbe un suicidio.

Affronta la realtà, vlad, parla con tua moglie non di lei, dell'istruttrice, ma di te, delle tue paure, delle mancanze che avverti nei tuoi confronti, dell'esser stanco delle responsabilità, di tirar la carretta, di quello che davvero ti fa star male....e che identifichi e riassumi, ora come ora, consapevolmente o meno, in quella donna col pancione che vedi tutti i giorni, a ricordarti che ....hai ancora da faticà, che per il "guerriero" il meritato riposo, dopo tanti sacrifici etc etc, non è ancora arrivato!


----------



## Old auberose (29 Maggio 2006)

ehhhhnooooo porcapaletta!!!

Io non ho proprio demonizzato nessuno!!!
E poi ti ho anche detto di portare tua moglie alla cena della palestra ecchecavolo!!!

Se c'è qualcuno che non nascondo la testa nella sabbia e prende il toro per le corna quella sono proprio io! Non mi puoi dire 'ste cose!!

Io per palle non intendo uno che è capace a tradire, ma in questo caso tu non dimostri di averle se non hai neppure il coraggio di affrontare la cosa.

Auberose

P.s. il fatto che tu abbia avuto tre ragazze contemporaneamente non ti fa onore, ma quando si tradisce persone di cui ci frega nulla non è la stessa cosa del tradimento verso persone che ci stanno a cuore....Non fare di tutto un falò e pesa ciò che ti viene detto!!!


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2006)

*va beh...*

Se si deve fare una difesa d'ufficio non mi ci metto neppure!
Io sostengo solo che una che è fidanzata da due mesi se si mette a ciarlare al punto di far intendere ad un uomo che vale la pena di informarsi su di lei non me la racconta giiusta, e non mi importa di vlad, quanto del fatto in sè. 
Comunque è vero che questo è un divagare quindi torniamo a bomba, e magari, con quello che riguarda vlad e non altri!
Lui per uscire deve capire i motivi......... motivi per un innamoramento? Troppi ne troverebbe, specie se applica l'analisi che è già insita nel suo mestiere. Forse il vero problema è il suo stato d'animo, e lì deve ragionare con se stesso e con sua moglie. Una volta per tutte mettemdo sul tavolo tutti gli argomenti, le incertezze ed i dubbi...........
Altro problema, il non pensarci non è una cura, ok, la è forse pensarci  continuamente senza un progetto di finalità? Se ho il diabete e mangio dolci, devo farmi l'insulina, ma se non sò di averlo continuo ad ingozzarmi e pur stando male non ne ricerco la vera causa, anche se dovrei intuirla, a chi posso chiedere aiuto oltre a me stesso che sento i sintomi del malesssere?
Arriviamo al nocciolo della questione riassunto in questa frase: "voglio un'aiuto a capire perchè ho pensato di tradire mia moglie".......... risposte:
- perchè ora è distratta e presa dalla maternità ti senti trascurato?
- perchè hai paura di esserti sbagliato e che questo figlio sia un ulteriore legame?
- perchè qualche prurito arriva anche a 40 anni e questa donna era quella giusta al posto giusto
- perchè quando si conosce l'emozione dell'innamoramento è difficile disfarsene perchè la sensazione è che dopo sarà la noia e la vita standard?
- perchè, e forse è la ragione più plausibile, sa cher la moglie ha abbastanza cose a cui badare, l'altra facile che neppure lo pensi, noi diamo consigli che comprendi ma non digerisci e........ qui divento cattiva, cosa si debba fare lo sai benissimo, come sarebbe meglio agire pure, se non lo fai è perchè non hai trovato ancora la forza di convincere le tue utopie che l'amore profondo è anche affrontare qualche sacrificio, è la tua parte innamorata non ci vuol sentire.  Insomma rinunciare è fatica ed è inutile insistere a voler percorrere quella strada senza faticare......... per le pagelle insufficienti la cura è studiare, per questa è agire in modo maturo nonostante tutto; tanto alla fine qualunque altra soluzione sarebbe penalizzante.
Il problema non è lei, comunque questa donna sia alla faccia di giudizi o valutazioni, sei tu che hai deciso di idealizzare questa condizione sentimentale e, a qualunque costo, vuoi vederla come unica ed irripetibile.
Sarebbe un disastro se prendessi atto che hai fatto tutto questo sconquasso per una donna, una qualunque donna, nè più nè meno. 
Bruja


----------



## Old légère (30 Maggio 2006)

*Tener duro*

Caro Vlad,

Premesso che, a mio parere, Fedifrago, Auberose e Bruja, hanno tutti detto delle verità sul tuo conto, io rifletterei bene sui consigli ed osservazioni fatte.

Mi concentrerei un pò meno su questa ragazza (come, mi pare, stai già cercando di fare) e molto di più su ciò che senti nei confronti di tua moglie e della tua famiglia.  I sentimenti che provi per questo figlio in arrivo e se, questa possibilità di tradire tua moglie, di allontanarti da lei, ci sarebbe comunque anche senza la presenza dell'avvenente ragazza.

Insomma, c'è ancora amore e desiderio di andare avanti insieme?  O senti l'esigenza di proseguire da solo (magari con un'altra donna)?

Anche se fosse affermativa l'ultima risposta, non è questo il momento.
In ogni caso, credo che, anche se la tua idea è quella di azzardare, dovresti tener duro e stare vicino alla tua famiglia per un altro bel pò di tempo.
Se, infine, ti è passata per la mente l'idea di una scappatella da tenere nascosta, io direi di no!

Ti sono vicina
Légère


----------



## VLAD (30 Maggio 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> - perchè ora è distratta e presa dalla maternità ti senti trascurato?
> - perchè hai paura di esserti sbagliato e che questo figlio sia un ulteriore legame?
> - perchè qualche prurito arriva anche a 40 anni e questa donna era quella giusta al posto giusto
> - perchè quando si conosce l'emozione dell'innamoramento è difficile disfarsene perchè la sensazione è che dopo sarà la noia e la vita standard?
> ...


Forse il problema sta proprio qua, da ieri ho incominciato a pensarci, mi sto rendendo conto che ho esagerato con tutto
E' vero che un nuovo figlio mi fa paura.
E mi manca mia moglie.
E non vedo l'ora che partorisca.
Forse è come dici tu,l'istr. è capitata al posto giusto in un momento in cui sembrasse che potessi scegliere tra la vita che faccio ora, e quella che ho già vissuto da fidanzato, per paura della nuova realtà forse volevo prendere la vecchia strada con istr., tutta gioie e divertimenti.

Certo lei mi piace parecchio, forse perchè mi ricorda mia moglie prima della gravidanza forse perchè lei c'abbia messo del suo, magari pensava che essendo sposato tutte ste moine mi scivolavano addosso, sta di fatto che mi sono cotto di lei, oppure della situazione che lei rappresentava.

Adesso, mi sento addirittura in colpa di avergli detto che mi ero preso una sbandata per lei.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Maggio 2006)

VLAD ha detto:
			
		

> Adesso, mi sento addirittura in colpa di avergli detto che mi ero preso una sbandata per lei.


I sensi di colpa non servono a niente.
Buttatelo dietro le spalle, finora non hai fatto nulla di veramente dannoso.
Un bacio


----------



## vlad (30 Maggio 2006)

Di dannoso c'è che ho perso tutti i punti fermi su cui mi basavo.
Ed ora mi sento come un ragazzino, in preda alle emozioni, oggi di quà, fra due ore di là.
Non sono sereno, non sono convinto più di nulla.
Voi dite che ora con mia moglie incinta dovrei attendere?
Ma perchè a me non fa nessun effetto sta cosa?


----------



## Verena67 (30 Maggio 2006)

vlad ha detto:
			
		

> Di dannoso c'è che ho perso tutti i punti fermi su cui mi basavo.
> Ed ora mi sento come un ragazzino, in preda alle emozioni, oggi di quà, fra due ore di là.
> Non sono sereno, non sono convinto più di nulla.
> Voi dite che ora con mia moglie incinta dovrei attendere?
> Ma perchè a me non fa nessun effetto sta cosa?


in un certo senso ti capisco, in un altro no.
So bene cosa voglia dire "perdere la bussola", ma, forse per carattere, non riesco mai  - per quanto innamorata - a perderla del tutto.
Capisco che ci sono momenti nella vita in cui si "rifiuta" la realtà, e forse è quello che tu stai facendo con questo figlio in arrivo, voluto ma si vede fino ad un certo punto. So di molti matrimoni nei quali la nuova gravidanza è stata foriera di crisi, al punto che uno dei coniugi ha mollato l'ancora. 
Forse tu in fondo in fondo non hai perdonato tua moglia per la crisi passata, ed adesso, emotivamente, "gliela fai scontare".
I motivi possono essere molti.
Ma sei un uomo intelligente, abituato ad esaminare le cose. Dismetti l'abito (vago) del sentimento, indossa quello del DOVERE
Un uomo non lascia la sua compagna incinta. Punto.
Un bacio


----------



## Bruja (30 Maggio 2006)

*vlad*

Ma davvero credi che fra il piacere (di pensare a lei) ed il dovere di saper attendere che  tua moglie troni a dedicarti le attenzioni che ti piacevano tanto? Non credi che anche a tua moglie piacerebbe tornare a rinverdire le vostre belle esperienze?
L'intensità e la violenza dei tuoi sentimenti e l'inopportunità del momento mi fa proprio pensare che è una colossale cotta, pilotata dalla tua voglia di ricevere attenzioni. Il resto è immaginabile, e lei se ha preso i complimenti è semplicemente perchè è convinta che la maturità la debbano avere gli altri se sono sposati, fermo restando che il giochino resta sempre un poco sporco.
A volte l'attesa viene ricompensata da un premio inaspettato, e ricordati sempre che il sabato (l'attesa) è universalmente riconosciuto che sia sempre meglio della domenica (il premio) perchè già nell'averlo c'è la fine del desiderio. Lo ripeto fino alla nausea, ma come disse Wilde, c'è di peggio che desiderare qualcosa di irrealizzabile, .......è ottenerla!
Buone riflessioni
Bruja


----------



## serenity (30 Maggio 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Lo ripeto fino alla nausea, ma come disse Wilde, c'è di peggio che desiderare qualcosa di irrealizzabile, .......è ottenerla!
> Buone riflessioni
> Bruja


qualcuno all epoca mi disse:" vacci a letto con quell uomo: solo cosi capirai che non ne vale la pena!". é vero,  a volte pensiamo di aver trovato chissacosa in chissa' chi, ma poi cosa è che ci intriga davvero se non il fascino di una nuova conquista, il poter immaginare come sarà, che emozioni ci darà etc etc???
Se solo pensassimo che le stesse emozioni le abbiamo provate con i nostri compagni attuali ( mariti, fidanzati, futuri ex mariti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ) non staremmo a logorarci l anima con questioni  del genere. Ma si sa... " l amore è il desiderio di cio' che non si ha", ed io aggiungo   " o di cio' che non vediamo o non vogliamo vedere piu'".
che ho scritto? boh


----------



## VLAD (31 Maggio 2006)

*l'ho rivista*

Ieri vado in palestra, non doveva esserci, invece si sono inventati una lezione per ripassare il ballo della cena,a cui non vado, quindi la incontro.
Praticamente ha fatto di tutto per evitarmi, fino a quando io non l'ho presa di petto e gli ho detto "ma neanche mi saluti?" ed allora si è sciolta un pò.
Ecco le sensazioni provate
Sono finite le palpitazioni, ecc. ecc.
Non mi è sembrata più quella di prima, anche perchè dopo la confessione che lo ho fatto lei ha cambiato atteggiamento, mantenedosi più fredda e distaccata.
E ci sono rimasto male, ma penso che da parte sua fosse inevitabile.
Sembra assurdo ma mentre ero lì pensavo che effettivamente non era quella gran donna che pensavo, certo mi piace ancora ma c'era qualcosa che stonava.
Poi mentre tornavo a casa mi è venuto in mente una cosa che avevo completamnte rimosso.
Dieci anni fa, poco prima di sposarmi feci esattamente la stessa cosa,
conobbi una bella ragazza, che mi piaceva parecchio, e ne rimasi ossessionato, al punto di provarci. Lei i rispose che conosceva bene la mia futura moglie e non poteva fargli un torto del genere. La cosa fini lì, dopo il rifiuto passo tutto, la dimenticai, ma non compresi mai il motivo che mi spinse a farlo.
ora forse l'ho capito
Forse era paura, la paura di sposarsi, di aver dubbi se quella fosse stata la donna della vita, ecc. ecc.
Ed ho cercato una via di fuga
Anche ora forse è la stessa cosa
E' la paura di un nuovo legame che sconvolga tutto, ora che la famiglia si era stabilizzata, dopo tante peripezie.
Mi domando chi sarà questa nuova figlia, come l'amerò, cosa proverà quella che ho adesso, come farò ad amarle insieme, cosa succederà alla mia vita, al rapporto con mia moglie, che futuro avranno, se sapro garantigli un futuro.
Forse è l'ansia di tutto ciò che mi ha portato a cercare una via di fuga.
E l'impressione che avevo quando pensavo ad una possibile relazione con l'istr. era come se avessi voluto tornare indietro.
Comunque
Oggi il pensiero dominante è che mi dispiace di aver rovinato il rapporto con istr. e di averci fatto la figura dello stronzo, che è comunque meglio dell'essere innamorato.

Forse era inevitabile.

Certo sono stato un vigliacco, ho cercato di scappare, e non me ne rendevo conto.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Maggio 2006)

VLAD ha detto:
			
		

> Forse era paura, la paura di sposarsi, di aver dubbi se quella fosse stata la donna della vita, ecc. ecc.
> Ed ho cercato una via di fuga
> Anche ora forse è la stessa cosa
> E' la paura di un nuovo legame che sconvolga tutto, ora che la famiglia si era stabilizzata, dopo tante peripezie.
> ...


 
Spero che quest' "epifania" ti rassicuri e DURI. Meglio così.
Però consentimelo un attimo di scoramento 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per carità, non mi permetterei mai di giudicare le ansie e le paure di qualcuno (a me scoccia persino andare dal panettiere....) ma certe fragilità - posso dirlo - "maschili" sono davvero scoraggianti per noi donne.

Una nuova vita è SEMPRE un'opportunità, un dono. Perché mai devi viverla in modo ansioso?!

Se si respinge per paura la vita, la razza umana è condannata. Eppure, spesso gli uomini vivono con disagio il figlio in arrivo, è capitato anche a mio marito.

Ed è uno dei motivi perché le famiglie, a volte, si allontanano. Perché la donna non può capire quest'ansia, ti dirò di più, la offende.

Tu hai avuto l'intelligenza di mettere in discussione la passioncella per l'istitutrice, altri non sono così lucidi, e fanno disastri nella loro famiglia e pure - magari - in quella della sventurata che scelgono come amante.

La loro paura li spinge davvero a mettere in scena un amore tanto perfetto quanto inesistente: e le povere cretine (come me) ci credono e fanno a loro volta sfracelli.

Se solo avessimo il coraggio tutti quanti di portare alla luce le nostre paure e discuterne con il partner, invece di inventarsi amorazzi...

Un bacio, spero ora tu sia più sereno!


----------



## Bruja (31 Maggio 2006)

*speriamo bene.....*

Mi conforta sapere che l'istr. tanto bramata ha declinato le tue attenzioni, e forse neppure la interessavano in prima battuta!
Morale, ti sei fatto un film che rispondesse alle tue fragilità.
Auguro a te e soprattutto a tua moglie che il buon "senno" resti nella tua mente e ti aiuti a "vedere" la realtà. Tua moglie inconsapevolmente ha attraversato due tuoi tentativi di fuga da questa realtà, direi che ora dovrebbe esserci solo posto per un maturo senso di responsabilità.
Quanto alla figlia..........non dire assurdità, una volta nata non dovrai sforzarti per fare nulla, ti basterà guardarla per amarla. Possibile che tu abbia una così bassa considerazione per l'animo umano?
Stai sereno, le cose della vita hanno più buon senso di quanto che abbiamo noi nell'affrontarle.
Bruja

p.s. - Adesso credo potresti fare un piccolo bilancio onde evitare che accadano altre tue inutili esternazioni verso qualche ulteriore bella interlocutrice; dopo questo episodio non dovresti averne bisogno, ma nel caso, accertati prima che lei sia sulla tua lunghezza d'onda, eviterai inutili arrovellamenti tipo dolori alla Werther .......


----------



## vlad (31 Maggio 2006)

La mia fragilità la spiego così, non sono una donna, non partorisco, e non ho nessuna idea di quello che si prova nè prima, nè durante e nè dopo.
Anzi per essere crudi un nuovo figlio è l'arrivo di una nuova responsabilità, come padre, come capofamiglia.
Quando mia moglie ha partorito la prima volta, ci sono stati problemi di sofferenza fetale, le hanno dovuto fare il taglio cesareo d'urgenza, con un'anestesia spinale. Io in quei momneti pensavo solo a mia moglie, del bambino non mi fregava nulla. Dicevo voglio mia moglie viva.
Poi ho imparato ad amare mia figlia, ma ci è voluto tempo, mia moglie invece la amava già quand'era incinta.
E per vivere questa cosa ci vuole impegno sia da parte dell'uomo, che della donna.
Ci vuol poco a sentirsi esclusi, ed a cercare attenzioni altrove.
Credo che la differenza di fondo sia questa.
Ed è sempre questa la molla del tradimento, il continuo bisogno di attenzioni, il sentirci unici, speciali per l'altro, e non appena questo viene a mancare ecco che lo cerchiamo altrove.


----------



## Bruja (31 Maggio 2006)

*vlad*

Questa volta non sarà un parto così traumatico, vedrai che non avrai grossi problemi, tuttavia, proprio perchè è tua moglie quella che in prima persona affronta tutto, non sarebbe ora che mettessi da parte le tue esigenze, figlie della tua fragilità, e pensassi che TU puoi essere utile ed importante per gli altri?
Scusa la considerazione brutale, ma la sensazione è che tu fino ad ora ti sia preoccupato molto solo dei TUOI bisogni senza considerare che qualunque unione, perfino fra amanti, quello che va affrontato nella relazione è la mediazione fra due libertà e due individualità.......bisognerà pure pensare di fare qualche passo indietro al nostro egoismo.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (31 Maggio 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Questa volta non sarà un parto così traumatico, vedrai che non avrai grossi problemi, tuttavia, proprio perchè è tua moglie quella che in prima persona affronta tutto, non sarebbe ora che mettessi da parte le tue esigenze, figlie della tua fragilità, e pensassi che TU puoi essere utile ed importante per gli altri?
> Scusa la considerazione brutale, ma la sensazione è che tu fino ad ora ti sia preoccupato molto solo dei TUOI bisogni senza considerare che qualunque unione, perfino fra amanti, quello che va affrontato nella relazione è la mediazione fra due libertà e due individualità.......bisognerà pure pensare di fare qualche passo indietro al nostro egoismo.
> Bruja


ben detto, Bruja 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quanti problemi d'amore si eviterebbero se non si fosse sempre così egoisti!!! Se si riuscisse, ogni tanto, a mettersi anche un attimo nei panni degli altri....
Una cosa che sempre mi colpisce è questo mettere al centro la necessità di ottenere ATTENZIONI.
Per carità, io stessa me ne sono lamentata, ho un marito freddino, ma nel mio caso so che non è stata SOLO la carenza di attenzioni a spingermi verso la relazione extraconiugale.
Ma questo può capitare, e lo capisco, quando hai figli già un po' cresciuti, o non hai figli. Ma, con un figlio in arrivo, penso che ben altre dovrebbero essere le priorità in una coppia....specie se lei ha sofferto per la prima gravidanza.
Guarda, ti invito a fare CON ME un esercizio.
Io metterò un po' da parte il mio cuore spezzato, tu le tue turbolenze.
Dedichiamoci per un po' alla nostra famiglia, ai nostri coniugi, ai nostri figli.
Metti mai che anche i nostri tormenti si allentano! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un bacio


----------



## Vlad (5 Giugno 2006)

*Maledizione*

Dico ma è possibile che sia così debole? così insicuro?
dopo 5 giorni sembrava che tutto stesse volgendo al meglio, ho capito che mi sono innamorato di ciò che lei rappresentava (fuga) e non di lei. ma infatti come potevo innamorami di una che conosco appena?, che l'ho vista solo in un ambito?, è solo attrazione fisica, con un pò di empatia. Ormai sembrava non ci pensassi più in modo ossessivo, mi dissi, "non l'amavi veramente".
La strada scelta è quella giusta.
quando ieri sera mi accingo ad attraversare la strada, con in una mano un monopattino e nell'altra mia figlia, aspettando che le macchine si fermassero.
A sinistra il conducente mi fa cenno di andare, attraverso mezza strada e quando mi volto a destra, indovinate un po chi c'era nell'auto, LEI.
Da ieri ho perso di nuovo la tranquillità.
Maledizione a me ed a quando l'ho vista la prima volta.
Maledizione,maledizione. Non ne esco più da stà storia.


----------



## Bruja (5 Giugno 2006)

*vlad*

Ma non vedi che piano piano stai vedendo chiaro? Non vedi che ti destabilizzi quando la vedi ma già da ora maledici di averla incontrata? on ti sembra che sia un modo per esorcizzarla?  Più andrai avanti e più vedrai che perderà peso ed importanza............lei è l'idealizzazione di quello che avresti voluto nel momento in cui ne avevi bisogno, ora devi metabolizzare che era sintomatica, curava il sintomo non la causa, nè potrebbe mai curarla!!!
La tua era paura delle responsabilità e delle incognite del futuro e ti sei aggrappato ad una fune perchè credevi di cadere nel vuoto..... l'errore è che la fune era precaria e che il luogo dove sei ora è un solido balcone; che ne diresti di rientrare nell'ambiente confortevole della tua casa???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## vlad (25 Settembre 2006)

*Aiuto*

ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno.
Vi  aggiorno.
dopo aver cambiato turno in palestra sembrava che tutto stesse risolvendosi, quel peso sul cuore era sparito, ci pensavo certo, ma era sopportabile. Mia moglie partorisce, tutto bene, la bambina sta bene. I giorno stesso di pomeriggio porto mia figlia al mare e decido di andare da mia sorella che sta a 5 km da dove vado io di solito, così le offro da bere e festeggio. 
La vedo mi viene incontro, mi abbraccia, mi bacia (sulle guance), parliamo.
La sera ricomincia il dolore al petto.
Il giorno dopo rivado da lei, le dico che ho perso la testa per lei, lechiedo cosa sente per me, mi risponde "io per te non devo sentire niente" le chiedo "che significa non devo?", si corregge, le dico che non ci credo, mi dice che fa con tutti così, me ne vado incazzato e continuo a non crederle.
Comunque dico che se è cosi è tutto nella mia mente per cui piano piano dovrei guarirne.
15 giorni fa vedo mia moglie un pò diversa dal solito, le chiedo cos'ahi fatto, "ho letto il tuo diario".
Dice che non è incazzata con me, che mi ama, che non vuole perdermi, che non trovero mai nessun'altra che mi ama come lei.
Soffre da morire, mi sento un bestia.
La trnaquillizzo, le dico che è solo una sbandata, che mi passerà.
Fino a l'altro ieri.
Andiamo a mangiare una pizza un un'altro paese, in un posto sperduto che nemmeno pensavo che esistesse, e c'era lei.
Mi prende un colpo,sorrisi, mi siedo e gli do le spalle, all'ultimo esce, saluta me e mia moglie, ma non si ferma a vedere la banbina.
Mia moglie piange per tutta la notte, dice che è finita, che mi ha visto come la guardavo, che devo scegliere, che si sente come un vecchio paio di scarpe comode. Poi parliamo piangiamo tutti e due, dice che se amo l'altra debbo adare da lei, che la vita va avanti, che non vuole un uomo infelice al suo fianco, che mi ama, che non debbo mentirle.
Le rispondo che la amo, ma sono molto confuso, perchè a volte sento di amare l'altra, tanto da lasciare la mia famiglia, anche senza avere la certezza di stare con lei.
A volte invece penso che una volta dall'altra parte mi pentirei amaramente di quello che ho abbandonato, che comunque amo mia moglie, che le voglio bene.
 Ma può essere che una felicità (neanche certa) valga una famiglia?


----------



## PEGASO (25 Settembre 2006)

vlad ha detto:
			
		

> mi dice che fa con tutti così


...e se fosse vero? Ti sei fatto un film, anzi un colossal da solo....
Pensa alle cose belle che hai!!!

Stai vicino a tua moglie, che proprio non ti merita (nel senso che si merita chiarezza)


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2006)

vlad ha detto:
			
		

> , che non vuole un uomo infelice al suo fianco, che mi ama, che non debbo mentirle.
> Le rispondo che la amo, ma sono molto confuso, perchè a volte sento di amare l'altra, tanto da lasciare la mia famiglia, anche senza avere la certezza di stare con lei.
> A volte invece penso che una volta dall'altra parte mi pentirei amaramente di quello che ho abbandonato, che comunque amo mia moglie, che le voglio bene.
> Ma può essere che una felicità (neanche certa) valga una famiglia?


Ehy, ci scambiamo i ruoli?!??! Il mio ex amante non mi ha voluto malgrado strade lastricate d'oro, tu lasceresti tua moglie per il NIENTE. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il giorno che capirò cos'avete voi uomini nella testa.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Riabbiti, tua moglie soffre per gli sbalzi ormonali post - partum (dovrebbe darti uno scapaccione e farti riavere, invece di incoraggiarti nei tuoi vaneggiamenti!), e tu deliri tout court sul NIENTE. Non c'è niente tra te e questa qui! NIENTE!

Un bacio, comunque ti sono vicina per il tormento che immagino! (Anche se è un tormento del tutto immaginario!)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2006)

*ragionare?*

Vlad..ho seguito la tua storia e anche alcuni tuoi interventi e ho pensato che eri un uomo un po "romantico" in modo addirittura femminile alla Harmony ..ma proprio per questo anche riflessivo, come una donna, ma senza la forza di affrontare la realtà della vita e della paternità come molte donne riescono invece a vivere la maternità (non tutte..si sente di tutto).
Quella donna ti manda messaggi ambigui, forse senza esserne consapevole, perché non ha nessuna intenzione di mettersi nei guai (frequenta un ambiente dove non le mancano le occasioni..perché mettersi con uno sposato con 2 figli?)..ma contemporaneamente è lusingata dal tuo interesse..e i messaggi ambivalenti che ti manda sono finalizzati a tenersi la gratificazione di un ammiratore..
E tu ...continui a nutrire la tua parte femminile e adolescenziale...ma in questo modo stai creando un disastro.. Perché far soffrire tua moglie in questo modo??!! Per cosa?? Per un "presunto" innamoramento che ti sei coltivato con fantasie senza riscontri concreti, ma che non ha nessun legame con la realtà?
Avevi ben capito che è questo tipo di fantasia la tua modalità di fuga di fronte alle situazioni problematiche..perché continuare a fuggire?
Tua moglie ha reagito dimostrandoti il suo amore come meglio non avrebbe potuto...e tu?
Ragiona sull'aspetto romantico che ti manca nel rapporto di coppia che ti sei scelto di vivere e cerca di costruirtelo con tua moglie con la stessa fantasia e impegno con cui ti coltivato con la "sconosciuta" (non vorrai dire di conoscerla?) e sulle responsabilità nei confronti delle tue figlie..che non devono soffrire (già soffrono con tua moglie in queste condizioni!!) per il tuo lato romantico/adolescenziale ..basta scappare ..fattene una ragione : sei adulto e da adulto devi vivere!


----------



## Old légère (25 Settembre 2006)

*Caro Vlad,*

Vista così mi pare che ci siano dei punti fondamentali (anche se non sicuri, ti do quella che è la mia impressione):

1 - La tipa non è intenzionata ad avere una storia importante con te.  Forse una scappatella, ma nulla di più.

2 - Tua moglie è comprensiva, e ti ha detto la cosa giusta.  Se ami veramente l'altra vai da lei, mettendo però in conto il rischio di perdere la tua famiglia e di non costruire nulla con la nuova.  Se, invece, quello che rimane per tua moglie non è soltanto semplice affetto, ma qualcosa di più profondo, resta con lei, la bimba e ricostruisci.

3 - Tu hai una cotta vera e propria;  affinità fisiche, emozionali ed emotive, buone per una storiella, ma non per una vita insieme.   Potresti avere, da una parte, il rimorso di un breve (forse) intenso rapporto (più che altro fisico) non vissuto, e dall'altra, la perdita dei tuoi veri e grandi affetti che, con un tradimento, potrebbero tornare come non perdonare.

Rifletti molto su quello che senti per tua moglie e per la ragazza;  valuta, da persona adulta, a cosa puntano i tuoi sentimenti;  e datti delle risposte sincere, sincere...

Una storia non sicura vale una famiglia?

Légère


----------



## PEGASO (25 Settembre 2006)

légère ha detto:
			
		

> 1 - La tipa non è intenzionata ad avere una storia importante con te.  Forse una scappatella, ma nulla di più.


Forse, anzi probabilmente, nemmeno quella...


----------



## Old passaggi (25 Settembre 2006)

*resisti*

Cerca di resistere al tuo desiderio di conoscerla, di dichiararle che ti piace,
è più facile adesso che non magari dopo quando magari anche lei ti dirà che che anche tu le piaci.
Io sono una donna, ma non capisco certe vostre acidità nelle risposte,
un uomo sposato con figli non può prendere una sbandata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ?

Una sola donna nella sua vita finchè morte non li separi, nemmeno un pensierino?
Niente.
Io adesso non sto dicendo che deve fare una scappatella con quella, ma insomma un pensierino lasciateglielo fare. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    E se poi riuscirà a resistere tanto meglio, vedrà il matrimonio rafforzato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2006)

*per Passaggi*

Forse non hai letto bene tutta la storia ..il "pensierino" Vlad lo sta facendo da maggio nella fase finale della gravidanza del secondo figlio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   !!  
E se uno su una ci pensa per mesi ..sul niente..poi il "pensierino" rischia di minare un rapporto su cui ci si è preso un impegno e quindi è naturale ..impegnarsi!
E se il "pensierino" basato su pure fantasie viene coltivato ..ci sarà pure un pizzico di responsabilità? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vlad è in tempo per evitare vero innamoramento ..relazione..lacerazione..disastro...forse è meglio evitare di fare il primo gradino se si sa che gli altri sono scivolosi...


----------



## Old passaggi (25 Settembre 2006)

*x persa- ritrovata*

e si non avevo letto la storia dall'inizio, ma se è da maggio che ci pensa continui a pensarci e basta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    se voleva concludere qualcosa a quest'ora l'avrebbe fatto o no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2006)

*..appunto*

..e se la moglie dalla lettura del diario si dispera ...invece di confortarla dicendole che è solo una fantasia ..le risponde facendole sorgere il dubbio che sia invece una storia importante o che sia il segno che il loro rapporto è in crisi!!!!???
Va bene avere momenti di regressione ...ma non bisogna esagerare gratificandosi per fantasie (e va' be' ..si può) ma per la capacità di provocare dolore...!!!
Vlad sta un bel po' esagerando!
E' ora di crescere!


----------



## vlad (25 Settembre 2006)

Il ragionamento di mettere sulla bilancia la famiglia da una parte e la cotta dall'altra funziona solo logicamente, non funziona con il cuore, con le sensazioni, cazzo non funziona, se la vedo divento ebete. E forse mi piace più di mia moglie. Penso che era meglio che ci andavo a letto almeno ora mi rendevo conto di ciò che era veramente. Sono romantico? femminile? forse è proprio questo che mi inguaia. dovrei essere più maschile, del tipo intanto la scopo e chissenefrega, potevo dirle (come fa qualche amico) che sono separato che la storia con mia moglie era finita e stavamo insieme per i figli, ed intanto c'andavo a letto e capivo più. C'hai ragione che è adolescenziale, ma io non mi sono mai cotto da ragazzo, è un'esperienza che non ho fatto.
Figli famiglie casa, un matrimonio spezzato è un errore? ma ne siete sicure? solo perchè siamo sposati? avete mai pensato che se i vostri genitori si fossero separati sareste cresciuti meglio? c'avete mai riflettuto? siete sicure che i vostri genitori si amassero veramente, e che l'amore che vi è stato corrisposto sia stato influenzato dal loro rapporto?


----------



## vlad (25 Settembre 2006)

per crescere bisogna provare e sbagliare


----------



## vlad (25 Settembre 2006)

E se non l'ho ancora fatto è perchè sono mancate le occasioni, se ci fossero stati delle occasioni c'avrei provato, sicuramente c'avrei provato. Ed è da maggio che faccio come dite voi, scappo, ma se la rivedo non cambia nulla.


----------



## Old passaggi (25 Settembre 2006)

allora prova a sbagliare, però se lo dici già tu che è uno sbaglio perchè sbagliare.

Ma forse tu vuoi il permesso di tua moglie?


----------



## PEGASO (25 Settembre 2006)

vlad ha detto:
			
		

> E se non l'ho ancora fatto è perchè sono mancate le occasioni, se ci fossero stati delle occasioni c'avrei provato, sicuramente c'avrei provato. Ed è da maggio che faccio come dite voi, scappo, ma se la rivedo non cambia nulla.


Ma lei ti ha dato qualche motivo? Perché credi che ci possa essere qualcosa?


----------



## Old légère (25 Settembre 2006)

*Senti Vlad,*

E' questo che ti manca?  La cotta adolescenziale?  Non hai avuto modo di averla da ragazzo perché ti sei sposato presto e avuto figli presto?  C'eri tu al tempo, e anche queste sono state scelte tue.

Adesso devi pensare solo al presente e al futuro.

Non devi tanto pensare a tua moglie in relazione alla ragazza ("chi mi piace di più?").  Ma a ciò che senti per lei.  L'amore è finito?  Separati, va bene, ma indipendentemente dall'avvenente giovincella!

Andarci a letto e basta?  Potevi anche farlo, ma sarebbe stato un errore ancor più grave!

Farai le scelte che più ritieni giuste.  In ogni caso, qualcuno soffrirà.  Però, per favore, cerca di rimanere rispettoso nei confronti di  chi ti ha accompagnato fino ad ora con amore.

Légère


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Settembre 2006)

vlad ha detto:
			
		

> per crescere bisogna provare e sbagliare


No, non quando già si sa che è uno sbaglio! Allora è solo stupidità!

Potresti provare se avessi speranza che fosse corrisposto, se fossi sicuro che non è solo un viaggio che stai facendoti!

Perchè se ricordo bene, lei (l'altra) aveva la possibilità di cercarti in questi mesi (le avevi dato il numero di cell. mi pare) se anche per lei tu avessi rappresentato qualcosa di importante.
E invece sei sempre e solo tu che la cerchi, che ti zerbini, che le gratifichi l'ego mentre lei non sembra proprio, al di là di questo, saper che farsene delle tue attenzioni.

Tua moglie, come ha sottolineato P/R ti ha dato una dimostrazione di amore che davvero non meritavi: si è detta disposta a rinunciare a te, alla sua famiglia unita e felice, se la tua felicità è altrove.

Ricordi la canzone di De Andrè _ un uomo onesto un uomo probo, trallalalallatrallalallero, si innamorò perdutamente di una che non lo voleva niente_ ricordi come finisce? pensaci!

E, se posso, dirtelo, torna con i piedi su questa terra!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2006)

*finalmente!!!*

Era ora Vlad che tirassi fuori il vero problema! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




*Non ti sei mai innamorato e avevi voglia di provare una cosa travolgente* ..comprensibile..ma dovresti capire che non è un innamoramento è una tua costruzione!

(Sul fatto che ti piace più di tua moglie ..stenderei un velo pietoso...anche la Canalis o la Ferilli ..o chi ti pare ti piace ..e allora?
Anche tua moglie vede che son meglio Alessandro Preziosi ...o Raoul Bova ...o chi ti pare...e allora? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Siete voi due che vi siete incontrati e avete costruito un rapporto e una famiglia ..che c'entra chi piace di più? Ma proprio non c'entra niente... Il tempo passa le persone invecchiano...cosa c'entra questo con volersi bene? Se si desidera vivere il sesso con quella/o che piace di più non ci si mette ijn un rapporto di coppia non si costruisce una famiglia..si va avanti a cambiare partner finché il fisico regge e ce lo possiamo permettere.. Se si costruisce un rapporto di coppia e se si fanno dei figli ce ne assume la responsabilità!)

Non escludo che ci si possa innamorare ...ma non è il tuo caso!
Hai solo voglia/bisogno di vivere l'emozione dell'amore che fa sentire ebeti..tremare le ginocchia e rivoltare lo stomaco (lo conosco sai?)..
E non c'entra comportarsi da classico maschio che si fa l'avventura (con esigenze femminili non pensavo davvero di denigrarti ..anzi!) anche perché, come molte vicende del forum dimostrano (e tra queste quella di mio marito) non esistono le occasioni e le avventure , ma le persone e poi le persone non si buttano nel cestino insieme al preservativo usato...e il coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale è poi imprevedibile! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma tu vuoi l'amore ..quello per cui si può buttare all'aria tutto..far soffrire tutti e creare devastazioni ...ma hai sbagliato indirizzo ..quella donna ti piace ..punto ..non sai niente di lei (del suo intimo intendo) e nemmeno lo vuoi sapere e ti ha anche detto in modo chiaro che non vuole iniziare una storia con un uomo sposato con figli ..lei vede bene che le scale sono scivolose 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...e allora? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ti stai solo divertendo a fare il passionale e l'innamorato e a far soffrire tua moglie per il gusto di sentirti "speciale"..
Prendi fiato e dai ossigeno al cervello e ..ragiona! E trova quel po' di rispetto per tua moglie e per i tuoi figli che sono loro dovuti!!


----------



## PEGASO (25 Settembre 2006)

légère ha detto:
			
		

> E' questo che ti manca?  La cotta adolescenziale?


Anche io sento di aver avuto un'adolescenza un po' mascherata e di aver saltato delle fasi ...poi col tempo ho capito che i miei amici che facevano cose che io non mi permettevo per via della moglie e dei figli (e che quindi sotto sotto sentivo vincolarmi un po') erano in realtà molto, ma molto, invidiosi del mio menage famigliare, di mia moglie e dei miei bimbi. Parlo di invidia "sana".
Con un mio amico tempo fa parlavo proprio della mia adolescenza un po' troncata.
Gli dicevo che mi dispiaceva sentirmi sempre un po' più fuori dai loro giri (degli amici), di sentirmi più chiuso su me stesso, di avere meno spinta a conoscere la gente, etc etc....
Lui si è messo a ridere e mi ha risposto "Ma queste son cazzate. Ogni tanto con gli altri parliamo di te e tutti ti invidiano, perché sotto sotto puntano tutti un po' a quello, a una famiglia. Ma trovare una come tua moglie non è facile. Siete molto compatibili. Noi perdiamo tempo in cazzate."
...e pensare che avevo sempe creduto che gli altri ci considerassero troppo ordinari...

Pensa bene a quello che fai!


----------



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2006)

*vlad*

Caro amico, niente di personale e, credimi, non ho intenzioni malevole verso di te, ma dopo averti letto, mi sono messa nei panni di tua moglie ed ho pensato tre cose:

- io ti avrei già chiesto di andartene per conto tuo per qualche tempo, perchè certi effetti da "grande amore alla Shakespeare, quando non hai la sedia comoda fanno presto ad andare a farsi benedire

- ho molte perplessità sulla tua sensibilità di far passare ad una donna reduce da un parto certe esperienze penose.  Una volta saputo che ha letto il tuo diario, era tuo dovere, dopo aver visto la tipa che tu ti alzassi e te ne andassi con tua moglie. Non me in infischia un accidente che non fosse educato, era però miolto politico perchè potevi dire che la cosa era in chiusura e non avevi neppure la voglia di vederla )specie visto come la guardavi).

- hai la massima libertà di scegliere che vita desideri, ma nel frattempo fai in modo che sia una vita e non un romanzetto rosa....... Per me quella signora (sigh) che sa bene cosa stai passando, non ha neppure la decenza di fermare questo divertissement (per lei è questo e non altro) che a te sta costando il matrimonio.  Al cuor non si comanda ma domandati quantoè implicato il cuore e quanto le gonadi????

Vlad stai rischiando molto, molto davvero, esattamente come quello che si è preso in cambio un piatto di lenticchie.....

Rifletti, una volta fatta la scelta sbagliata, potresti non poter tornare indietro.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Settembre 2006)

Sono certa del fatto che potrà tornare indietro.

E lo siete anche voi come me e come lui.


----------



## tuono (25 Settembre 2006)

Per crescere bisogna provare e sbagliare????? 

Per crescere I FIGLI bisogna avere le idee chiare, e se non le si hanno, meglio non metterli al mondo.

Scusami, ma credo che i buffetti e la moderazione in questi casi servono a poco.
Tu stai scappando dalle tue responsabilità, altro che storie!!!
Per carità, è umano pure questo, ma leggi bene e sforzati di essere onesto con te stesso.

Chi sarebbe questo grande amore che vale il prezzo che vorresti pagare e far pagare alla tua famiglia?
Una che conosci appena? 
Dove la incontri? In palestra, al ristorante, per strada? 
L'hai mai vista in casa tra pappette e pannolini, a far la spesa o a fare le pulizie?
Hai mai vissuto con lei nel quotidiano, discusso di bollette e problemi vari.... ?

No perchè, sai com'è, i film sono una cosa, la realtà è un'altra.

Io non ti dico fermati e rifletti, ti dico vai, vai con lei, cosa aspetti? 
Rendi reale questa idea, rendila concreta.
Cosa ti frena? la coscienza? la paura? 
O ti piace solo lo struggimento rrromantico?


----------



## PEGASO (26 Settembre 2006)

tuono ha detto:
			
		

> Per crescere bisogna provare e sbagliare?????
> Per crescere I FIGLI bisogna avere le idee chiare, e se non le si hanno, meglio non metterli al mondo.


Quoto in pieno!!
Non c'è bisogno di provare a sbagliare ...si sbaglia già tante volte senza volerlo...
Anche nella crescita dei figli si sbaglia sempre in qualcosa, anche se si cerca di avere la massima attenzione, anche se si hanno le idee chiare, anche se si ha su di loro un progetto educativo chiaro e condiviso con il proprio partner ...figurati se non si sbaglia ancora di più quando non ci sono queste cose...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2006)

A me questa tua vicenda sconvolge sin da aprile, Vlad 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Mi sconcerta che tu non hai mai avuto alcuno scambio reale (fisico, intellettivo e morale) con questa persona, eppure valuti addirittura di lasciare tua moglie! E comunque lasci persistere la tua ambivalenza nei suoi confronti malgrado lei sia in un delicato periodo della sua vita - anche per TUA responsabilità! I figli si fanno in due! - invece di rassicurarla con decisione che l'Altra non esiste e non è affatto una minaccia alla vostra vita insieme!

Io penso in questo ci sia un chiaro tentativo di TUA fuga dalla realtà. Di per sé non lo condanno, a volte nella vita capita di esprimere il proprio disagio per la realtà che viviamo e le responsabilità che comporta. Però, preso atto di ciò, questo momento di fuga va arginato responsabilmente, prima di fare atroci danni.

Ripenso ai tanti, tanti casi che conosco nella realtà di uomini che lasciano le loro mogli, madri dei loro figli, spesso quando i bimbi sono appena nati, perché "incapaci di sostenere il peso di una vita da family man".

Lasciando ceneri e rovine sul loro passaggio, perché sono fughe meramente post - adolescenziali, non fatte consapevolmente per amore o per un desiderio costruttivo di uscire da matrimoni "finiti". Macche'. Mera fuga all'"ultimo Bacio".

Una delle ragazze che ha subito questo atroce, insensato abbandono mi diceva ieri "Sai, il mio ex marito mi ha chiesto di portare mio figlio con me alla sua partita di calcetto...che dici, vuole riprovarci? Ci posso sperare? Tanto è sempre solo...non ce l'ha un'altra..."

Mi sono venute le lacrime agli occhi per lei, sai? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ricomponiti, Vlad!!!!!


----------



## vlad (26 Settembre 2006)

*Fobie*

A parte che per imparare è necessario sbagliare, bisogna metterlo in conto, non si vive senza commettere errori più o meno gravi, significherebbe privarsi di esperienze= non vivere, diventeresti come quelli che sanno un sacco di cose ma non ne hanno provato neanche una (quelli che guardano i reality ne sono un ottimo esempio).

In quanto ai figli bè i figli si fanno per due motivi
1) si vogliono
2) capitano
Ma mai e poi mai si fanno perchè è giusto averli, non devono mai venir fuori da un ragionamento, devono essere frutto dell'amore non di un ragionamento.
Ecco un ragionamento
1) riuscirò a garantigli un buon tenore di vita? 
vorrei una risposta da qualcuno che ha le idee chiare
2) vivrò abbastanza per accompagnarli finche non si sistemano?
vorrei una risposta da qualcuno che ha le idee chiare
3) sarò in grado di non farli soffrire?
vorrei una risposta da qualcuno che ha le idee chiare.

L'unica cosa che posso garantire è che li amerò qualunque cosa succeda sia da parte mia che da parte loro, e che sono disposto a correre il rischio di rimanere senza lavoro, mi fare un'incidente, di rimproverargli cose sbagliate di negargli le cose di cui hanno bisogno.
Corro il rischio perchè li amo e basta.

Penso che uno cercasse la risposta a queste domande rimarrebbe single, o non farebbe figli per la paure di tutte queste domande.

Comunque è Tutto giusto tutto corretto tutto condivisibile, 
approvabile, quello che voi dite l'ho già scritto sul mio diario.

Ma quello che mi fa tentennare è la perdita di controllo su me stesso, la domanda che mi faccio è perchè questa riesce a farmi quest'effetto così travolgente , e soprattutto gradevole, nonostante sia tutta una mia pippa mentale? nonostante non c'è nessuna relazione? Forse non amo più mia moglie? ho paura delle domande di prima?è solo l'attrazione di una scopata?
ho mi sono innamorato di un'altra?
e se così fosse qual'è la cosa più giusta da fare?
seguire l'istinto, oppure no.
Perchè la soluzione di non vederla più l'ho già provata e non funziona, perchè basta reincontrarla che riparto da zero.

bruja dice:
- io ti avrei già chiesto di andartene per conto tuo per qualche tempo, perchè certi effetti da "grande amore alla Shakespeare, quando non hai la sedia comoda fanno presto ad andare a farsi benedire.
Credo che forse sarebbe la soluzione più giusta ma ho paura che una volta solo continui a rimanere infatuato di lei, e non voglio abbandonare nè mia moglie, nè i miei figli.


----------



## Old légère (26 Settembre 2006)

*Vlad,*
*non ti dico niente sui figli, perché non ne ho e non ho la più pallida idea di cosa significhi averne.*
*Per il resto...*

"Ma quello che mi fa tentennare è la perdita di controllo su me stesso, la domanda che mi faccio è perchè questa riesce a farmi quest'effetto così travolgente , e soprattutto gradevole, nonostante sia tutta una mia pippa mentale? nonostante non c'è nessuna relazione?"

*E' infatuazione, e si, potrebbe essere solo l'attrazione di una scopata.*
*Innamorato?  Non credo, ma tutto può essere;  e anche fosse, cosa ti cambia se dici di voler tenere moglie e bambini?*

Forse non amo più mia moglie? e se così fosse qual'è la cosa più giusta da fare?
seguire l'istinto, oppure no.

*E' possibile e, secondo me, è la prima risposta che dovresti trovare, senza la quale non puoi agire, né dall'una, né dall'altra parte.*

bruja dice:
- io ti avrei già chiesto di andartene per conto tuo per qualche tempo, perchè certi effetti da "grande amore alla Shakespeare, quando non hai la sedia comoda fanno presto ad andare a farsi benedire.
Credo che forse sarebbe la soluzione più giusta ma ho paura che una volta solo continui a rimanere infatuato di lei, e non voglio abbandonare nè mia moglie, nè i miei figli.

*Non vuoi abbandonare tua moglie e i bimbi?  Allora è semplice, ti sei già risposto!*
*Rimane l'infatuazione per l'altra?  Vedi un'alternativa per mantenere ciò che dici di volere (la famiglia) e, allo stesso tempo, avvicinarti alla ragazza?*
*Io, no.  Ci vuole forza, decisione e volontà di lasciar perdere il superfluo e ri-coltivare il proprio orto.*

*Un abbraccio*
*Légère*


----------



## Kornut (26 Settembre 2006)

*Vlad*

Vedo molta poca consapevolezza in tutto questo


----------



## tuono (26 Settembre 2006)

Guarda, caro Vlad, nessuno ha detto che i figli sono il frutto di un ragionamento, ma sbaglio o hai detto tu che questo secondo figlio l'hai VOLUTO?
E quando si vuole un figlio, non dico tanto, ma un minimo di maturità, di senso di responsabilità bisognerà pure averlo o no?

E che significa amarli? Che mentre tua moglie sta dietro loro, te e la casa, tu te ne stai a scrivere il diario in cameretta e sogni ad occhi aperti l'istruttrice della palestra?!?!? 
L'amore è responsabilità!!! 
Cercati pure tutte le giustificazioni che vuoi ma renditi conto che non hanno fondamento.
Ti stai trascinando verso un miraggio che in fondo sai bene che è tale.
Occhio che poi il deserto te lo crei davvero!!!


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2006)

*vlad*

Temo, e spero di sbagliarmi, che tu non voglia risposte da chi ha le idee chiare (chi le avesse mirate dovrebbe mettersi nei tuoi panni, nelle tue sensazioni e nella tua volontà ed intenzione), quanto delle risposte che risolvano i dubbi che non riesci a  risolvere.

Tu sei innamorato della sensazione che questa donna ti fa provare, perchè avevi i sensi assopiti................. lei o un'altra non faceva differenza e, anche se tu non ci credi, ci sono migliaia di casi come il tuo ad avallarlo. Sei infatuato del tuo "spleen" da fame erotica non di lei.
Lei è il motorino d'avviamento di tutta la faccenda, eme anche di quelli d'antan, non certo ad accensione elettronica perchè il coinvolto sei tu.......e solo tu, lei è lusingata come qualenque donna che si veda preferita ad una moglie. 
Si chiama vanità da spirito di competizione, ed anche in questo caso tu vali qualsiasi altro.
Prova a pensare a te ed alle tue vere motivazioni di evasione e parlane se puoi con tua moglie, l'altra è un oggetto contingente non un soggetto interattivo.
E pensabene a giocarti quello che adesso ti sembra giocabile, potresti davvero rimetterci più della puntata, e i rimorsi, se si ripercuotono nella raltà, sono molto più pesanti dei rimpianti.
Bruja


----------



## Alberto (26 Settembre 2006)

*non solo sensi...*



			
				vlad ha detto:
			
		

> .... Ma quello che mi fa tentennare è la perdita di controllo su me stesso, la domanda che mi faccio è perchè questa riesce a farmi quest'effetto così travolgente , e soprattutto gradevole, nonostante sia tutta una mia pippa mentale? nonostante non c'è nessuna relazione? Forse non amo più mia moglie? ho paura delle domande di prima?è solo l'attrazione di una scopata?
> ho mi sono innamorato di un'altra?
> e se così fosse qual'è la cosa più giusta da fare?
> seguire l'istinto, oppure no.
> Perchè la soluzione di non vederla più l'ho già provata e non funziona, perchè basta reincontrarla che riparto da zero...


Non è lei che riesce a farti "questo effetto", sei tu che ti sei aggrappato ad uno stimolo vitale probabilmente perchè ti sentivi spento ed un po' appesantito.
Sei tu che hai proiettato questo desiderio sulla prima figura femminile che ti è sembrato potesse appagarti. 
Questo non significa che non ami più tua moglie, significa che avevi bisogno di una boccata d'ossigeno, una spinta emotiva.

La cosa più giusta da fare, a mio avviso, è darti un po' di tempo, senza pressarti, nè dannarti per questa cosa. 
Si dice che non si può trovare la soluzione se prima non si è trovato il problema, e per me il tuo problema sta nella necessità di vita, di sogno leggero, di apertura emozionale, cose che nel rapporto quotidiano, se non ci si lavora sodo e con costanza, tendono a mancare piuttosto facilmente. 
Credo tu debba lavorarci un po' su, ovviamente con la collaborazione attiva di tua moglie.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2006)

*è paura!*

Vlad..è solo paura..la cosa è nata mentre tua moglie era incinta e si è aggravata (vedi che ne parlo come di una malattia!?) dopo la nascita..
Devi fartene una ragione..sei adulto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sai cosa mi hai fatto venire in mente?Me la sento proprio cantare in testa dai Righeira: "L'estate sta finendo ..sto diventando grande..lo sai che non mi và?"
Deivi fartene una ragione ..anche Peter Pan ..deve lasciare l'isola che non c'è e diventare adulto!
Anche quello che dici dei figli sembrano le riflessioni di un 15enne...non te le contesto in questo post per non togliere forsza al resto..alla prossima..
STAI DIVENTANDO GRANDE ..ANCHE SE NON TI VA' !!!
NON SCAPPARE DALLA REALTA'! PUO' ESSERE MEGLIO DELLA FANTASIA!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Stai facendo soffrire tua moglie per una cazz !


----------



## PEGASO (26 Settembre 2006)

vlad ha detto:
			
		

> In quanto ai figli bè i figli si fanno per due motivi
> 1) si vogliono
> 2) capitano
> Ma mai e poi mai si fanno perchè è giusto averli, non devono mai venir fuori da un ragionamento, devono essere frutto dell'amore non di un ragionamento.


L'amore non è di per sé irragionevole.
I figli capitano?????? Questa tua affermazione mi lascia BASITO ...non che non sia vero, guarda quante gravidanze indesiderate...
...ma...
...qui si parla di figli all'interno di un matrimonio e non ci credo che tu e tua moglie non abbiate mai parlato di figli...

Io ho due figli, nessuno dei due "cercato" perché sia io che mia moglie non volevamo pianificarli ...ma questo non significa che non fossimo pienamente consapevoli che facendo l'amore ed esercitando la nostra sessualità e genitalità era probabile che capitasse... la nostra scelta è stata appunto di non scegliere esattamente quando farli nascere, ma sapevamo di volerne. Suvvia siamo adulti come funziona la cosa lo avevamo capito ...non è che credevamo alla cicogna o al cavolo nell'orto...

Con che livello di profondità fai delle scelte? Quoto appieno Kornut che dice di vedere poca consapevolezza...
Le cose ti capitano? Sei una barchetta in mezzo al mare???


----------



## PEGASO (26 Settembre 2006)

vlad ha detto:
			
		

> 1) riuscirò a garantigli un buon tenore di vita?
> 2) vivrò abbastanza per accompagnarli finche non si sistemano?
> 3) sarò in grado di non farli soffrire?


1), 2) e 3) --> Non sono queste cose che devi garantire ai figli.

Quando parlavo di "progetto educativo" intendevo ben altro. Intendevo saper trasmettere ogni giorno dei valori, dare degli strumenti di discernimento...
Credo, spero, che capiti anche a te di passare ore a parlare dei figli con tua moglie, magari la sera prima di dormire, per valutare insieme le decisioni che li riguardano, per essere sicuri che ogni cosa sia da voi condivisa e sia la cosa migliore per loro...
I figli vanno continuamente aiutati a capire ciò che gli succede, a conoscere loro stessi, ad avere consapevolezza di ciò che sono e che cosa desiderano.
Il dire li amerò sempre è giusto, è bello, ma un po' semplificativo.

Si sbaglia? Certamente, si sbaglia spesso. E chiedendo scusa ai propri figli si insegna loro che si può anche sbagliare e ricominciare...
...ma lo "sbagliare a priori" cioè lo sbagliare consapevoli di stare sbagliando quello non ci insegna nulla...


----------



## Giuseppe (26 Settembre 2006)

PEGASO ha detto:
			
		

> ...ma lo "sbagliare a priori" cioè lo sbagliare consapevoli di stare sbagliando quello non ci insegna nulla...


Quoto, anche a me sembra che tu sia un po' in balia delle cose che ti succedono. La vita ti ha portato fino a qua. Ti chiedi se hai oggi ciò che veramente hai desiderato o se ci sei arrivato per inerzia? ...anche lo sposarsi si può fare per consuetudine, a volte invece che un desiderio è solo la risposta più semplice ad un "perché no? ormai l'età è quella"...


----------



## Non registrato (26 Settembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Temo, e spero di sbagliarmi, che tu non voglia risposte da chi ha le idee chiare (chi le avesse mirate dovrebbe mettersi nei tuoi panni, nelle tue sensazioni e nella tua volontà ed intenzione), quanto delle risposte che risolvano i dubbi che non riesci a  risolvere.
> 
> Tu sei innamorato della sensazione che questa donna ti fa provare, perchè avevi i sensi assopiti................. lei o un'altra non faceva differenza e, anche se tu non ci credi, ci sono migliaia di casi come il tuo ad avallarlo. Sei infatuato del tuo "spleen" da fame erotica non di lei.
> Lei è il motorino d'avviamento di tutta la faccenda,
> ...


E' così, però non risco ancora a capire perchè, con mia moglie c'ho palato e lei ha detto che succedono e basta e che è inutile arroverlarsi sul perchè, ma io so che finchè non troverò la risposta a questo quesito non ne verrò fuori, perciò è inutile che tentiate con una bilancia di farmi vedere i pesi delle carte in gioco (moglie figli ecc). Io devo capire perchè ho così bisogno di sentirmi emozionato da lei tanto da mettere in discussione tutto.
Se avessi avuto una relazione con l'altra mi sembrerebbe addirittura più semplice.


----------



## vlad (26 Settembre 2006)

*è ovvio*



			
				PEGASO ha detto:
			
		

> 1), 2) e 3) --> Non sono queste cose che devi garantire ai figli.
> 
> Quando parlavo di "progetto educativo" intendevo ben altro. Intendevo saper trasmettere ogni giorno dei valori, dare degli strumenti di discernimento...
> Credo, spero, che capiti anche a te di passare ore a parlare dei figli con tua moglie, magari la sera prima di dormire, per valutare insieme le decisioni che li riguardano, per essere sicuri che ogni cosa sia da voi condivisa e sia la cosa migliore per loro...
> ...


quello cha hai detto è ovvio l'amarli lo racchiude, scusa ma preferisco essere semplice e diretto altrimenti dovre scrivere come educo i mie figli e questo non certamente la sede adatta.
Per quanto rigluarda lo sbagliara a priori forse non mi sono espresso bene. io intendevo dire che qualsiasi percorso di vita, anche se fosse solo positivo, porta inevitabilmente a fare degli errori. gli errori fanno parte della nostra vita e sono l'unico mezzo per imparare, ed ha volte sono necessari. faccio un esempio.
Per un bambino imparare a portare la bici è un'esperienza che porta sicuramente alla caduta, ad al dolore, lo sa ne è consapevole ed infatti ha una paura tremenda, eppure nonostante ciò insiste perchè vuole andare in bici. questo sistema è alla base di tutte le nostre attività fisiche, psicologiche, sentimentali.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2006)

*sbagliare è umano...*

...perseverare è diabolico.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




VLAD ..sei nel forum di Tradimento mica delle Orsoline!! 
Se in 10 ti diciamo che stai facendo una cazz per niente ...sarebbe il minimo che ti facessi venire qualche dubbio ...o no?





Permetti di ricordarti che far balenare la possibilità dell'abbandono a una donna che ha appena avuto un bambino..in un momento in cui ha più bisogno di sicurezza per sé e per il piccolo... è una delle azioni più gravi che possa compiere un uomo!


----------



## kornut (28 Settembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> ...perseverare è diabolico..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mah, guarda ...forse se lui la molla ...lei qualcosa ci guadagna...


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2006)

*vlad*

Mi pare che sia superfluo richiamarti alle prudenza, sei in una fase in cui l'innamoramento o cotta, viene definita da chi studia queste sensazione "stato temporaneo di aberrazione mentale".......... non avertene a male, non l'ho detto io ma gente che su questi argomenti ci passa la vita a studiarli ed a catalogare esperienze vissute.
Che posso dire d'altro, tu adesso vedi la tua situazione come una prigione di responsabilità e l'altra come l'oasi nel deserto.......... ma se fosse solo un miraggio, sei l'ultimo a potertene accorgere.
Pensa solo che se fai un errore di valutazione resterai con il classico pugno di mosche e potresti non avere ritorno...... qui oltre che dei figli si tratta della dignità e del rispetto che devi a tua moglie e che, se non glielo offri tu, potrebbe prenderselo lei autonomamente.
Come ti è stato detto questa non è la congrega della Dame di S. Vincenzo nè un forum di gesuiti, siamo abituati ai tradimenti, ma tu temo stia andando a pagare la tua defezione ad usura, perchè stai certo che in qualche modo un conto ti sarà presentato............
Buone riflessioni e pensa che non stai decidendo se soddisfare un tuo momento di attrazione/innamoramento ma di cambiare il tuo stato e la tua vita. 
Sii prudente, sei su un terreno minato e l'unico metal detector che hai è il tuo buon senso.
Bruja


----------

